#ubuntu-news 2009-06-01
<joey> oh man
<joey> who let akgraner in here?!?!
<joey> :-)
<joey> Hi akgraner! It's like suddenly you got fired up with FOSS. I love it!
<akgraner> Hi joey
<joey> johnc4510, do you know what Dave Bush's IRC nick is?  He's applied to the Fridge team.
<akgraner> Well I always had an interest..just didn't know where to start
<joey> johnc4510, I was hoping to have someone mentor him as a condition of addition.
<akgraner> joey, I hopped in here when you weren't looking...:-P!
<joey> akgraner, I'm glad you found SEVERAL starting points. :-)
<tyche> joey: Dave Bush is myrtlebeachbums
<joey> thanks tyche
<akgraner> yep I did...:-) now I just have to narrow it down a bit...:-)
<tyche> johnc4510 hasn't surfaced yet.  I was in no condition yesterday (see http://www.flickr.com/photos/22090195@N03/3582980322/sizes/o/ for an example), and he put the UWN together.  boredandblogging helped with the publishing.
<joey> tyche, surgery?
<joey> akgraner, my only suggestion is start with something you like and see if you fit well personality-wise with existing team.
<joey> akgraner, in my case I decided to start a LoCo group :-)   But that's overkill
<akgraner> joey, thanks yea I am working with the NC one...:-)
<tyche> I don't know.  I'll have to see an ophthalmologist.  The right eye is a cataract, I know.   I don't know WHAT'S happening with the left eye, but it's gotten progressively worse over the course of 5 or 6 years, to the point where I could create that "artists rendition" of what I see.
<akgraner> and there is SELF this month, Leadership Summit in July, BarCamp in August, ...I enjoy the community aspect of the community while learning more about the technical side...:-)
<joey> tyche, well, do take care of your eyes.  I have to take 250mcg of Lutein daily to fend off the eye strain.
<joey> akgraner, I hear SELF is good, but I've never been. BarCamp is usually interesting. It's like burning man for computer junkies :-)
<tyche> This is occasional, which makes it harder to diagnose.  The trouble is that it's never appeared when I had eye tests.  It could be anything from pressure on the eye to tumor.  Delightful thought, isn't it?
<akgraner> joey,  I went to the LUG meeting here in RDU and got invited so I thought what the heck...can't hurt and I just might learn something...:-)
<joey> tyche, well, run over to walgreens and pick up one of the eye formulas to see if it helps. There are a couple really good ones there but I personally use a multivitamin with Lutein in it. It can't hurt but it sure might help.
<joey> akgraner, yeah really! You might like it too! :-D
<tyche> joey: Yea, I'll talk to my wife about that when she gets home.  She's got my Jeep (we're down to one car, now that she's retired).
<joey> tyche, for me, I'm on the computer for about 16 hours a day so I had no choice. If I don't take the stuff I get headaches. My qlink has helped a lot too but YMMV with it.
<akgraner> :-)  joey thanks again for the encouragement...catch you later...
<joey> tyche, oh the other thing I did was to cut out sugar and limit caffeine.  I found that after a nice liter of coffee my eyes would blur :-)
<tyche> I rarely get that problem.  Comes from having been a truck driver.  My eyes get tired before they start to blur normally.
<newz2000> I haven't stopped thinking about or working on the new theme, though effort did have to slow because of release and my preparations for Canonical's annual employee meeting...
<newz2000> but just saw something really nice come through wanted to give it a shout: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org/
<joey> newz2000, we just need anything at this point. :-)
<newz2000> I've got a theme
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-02
<keffie_jayx> heyya folks
<keffie_jayx> I have been reading the fridge wiki entry to get some idea of how one can send sotries
<keffie_jayx> stories
<keffie_jayx> is it in the idea of the fridge to showcase stories from around the world? or is it just focusing on posting the UWN
<thewrath> m2rt the site i linked?
<boredandblogging> keffie_jayx: around the world
<boredandblogging> keffie_jayx: approved your request
<effie_jayx> boredandblogging, does fridge have any wysiwyg editor for news?
<boredandblogging> effie_jayx: no, its on the todo list
<effie_jayx> boredandblogging, I think it is a technicall issue
<effie_jayx> boredandblogging, security holes in the plugins
<boredandblogging> effie_jayx: it will be done, no one has gotten around to it
<effie_jayx> boredandblogging, is there a ticket filed for it?
 * effie_jayx is usually pretty good at getting tickets done fast in rt
<boredandblogging> effie_jayx: there is a LP issue somewhere
<effie_jayx> boredandblogging, have a link?
<boredandblogging> effie_jayx: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/fridge/+bug/301388
<effie_jayx> boredandblogging, right
<effie_jayx> boredandblogging, images at all?
<boredandblogging> effie_jayx: images?
<boredandblogging> meaning can you link to images? yes
<effie_jayx> boredandblogging,  is there a style guidelines for the fridge?
<effie_jayx> stored anywhere else
<joey> effie_jayx, +1 on your email ;-)
<effie_jayx> joey, great :D
<effie_jayx> I am just getting acquainted with how fridge works and tring to document the unwritten roles seems the first step
<effie_jayx> so that once new contirbutors arrive, they can be clear on the dos and don'ts
<effie_jayx> joey, the wiki page with ideas is also a great way to go, I suggest we open up a letter with a very realistic set of goals out to the LoCo teams
<joey> effie_jayx, We also need to figure out how to structure the Fridge in a way that preserves it's "face" to the public
<joey> effie_jayx, so that the main page has big ticket news items
<joey> effie_jayx, the loco material would need to attached to the front page but not, for the moment, front page material
<joey> (too much controversy)
<joey> newz2000 has a new fridge layout which might work
<joey> Just need his time to upgrade the fridge and apply the theme & layout
<joey> The new template could have the same front page news items but creatively hold other news....
<joey> like a sidebar set of items for Locos, or, a main/front page story and loco stories underneath
<effie_jayx> exactly
<joey> There is also the fact that every fridge editor is a super editor
<joey> so if we suddenly give 200 people access to the fridge, it might be problematic
<joey> they can change layout, theme, unpublish items, turn stuff on that shouldn't be, etc
<joey> which is why we usually pair up editors with a more senior editor
<joey> knowing what NOT to touch is almost more important than posting stories :-)
<joey> We tried to get around this before but haven't had much luck with Drupal
<effie_jayx> mmm interesting}
<joey> We were after a community way of submitting a story, like Digg
<joey> but that would go into a queue and a fridge editor would review and approve it
<joey> but there was no consensus on how to do that and, more importantly, we couldn't get time from Newz
<joey> if we could get a good mockup going that we think would work, I'm happy to pilot it even without consensus
<joey> I think our biggest challenge with the fridge is that we have folks who can dedicate a few minutes to it each day but not enough to make a huge impact (myself included)
<joey> we need someone with no life and a desire to improve it
<joey> :-)
<effie_jayx> joey,  I think we can pull a gnome and do little ants work and get there ;)
<tyche> Hey, joey!  Quit talking about me.  Hee hee
<joey> tyche, :-D
<effie_jayx> joey,  my concern is, fridge isn't  the point of entry for news anymore
<joey> effie_jayx, yeah we should. Right now the only Drupal expert we have is Newz2000.  If someone else could work on that, I can get it deployed
<joey> effie_jayx, that's by design actually. It's the combined news list and this channel
<joey> we wanted a single place to submit news
<joey> and then the fridge and UWN teams would figure out where it goes
<joey> which are now really the news-team
<joey> because the Fridge has a special ACL, it's editors are in a separate team
<joey> in LP, but I think we all think of each other as the news team
<effie_jayx> joey, exactly. but as we grow faster and faster it is important to reinforce that amonsts new commers
<joey> I think UWN has the submission information but the Fridge is antiquated and probably doesn't
<effie_jayx> joey,  is there any moderation for incoming news
<effie_jayx> ?
<joey> So what I really think needs to happen is that Joey needs to go to UDS and hold a Fridge and News track. :-)
<joey> effie_jayx, it's moderated in that it lands on the mailing list and then someone picks it up, edits it as necessary, and publishes it via UWN and/or the Frdige
<effie_jayx> right
<joey> effie_jayx, if it's deemed inappropriate, it won't get picked up
<effie_jayx> I think the flow works
<tyche> The flow works, but needs to be defined.
<effie_jayx> as long as contributors keep sending stuff in with a nice writing style
<tyche> Sorry to butt in, here, but it's something I've seen, and maybe we can hash something out between us
<joey> tyche, it was on the original proposal. There was a wiki page with it ...
<effie_jayx> tyche,  if it is not defined how come I know of it :P
<joey> lemme see if I can find it
<tyche> UWN has some defined ideas as to what gets put in.
<tyche> effie_jayx: Because you've discovered it by context and example, rather than having something laid out for you.  That's NOT a disparragement, BTW.  I do the same thing.
<joey> tyche, so that idea was on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Rejuvenate
<tyche> Looking . . .
<joey> as well as the main page
 * joey edits the fridge page
<effie_jayx> right
<effie_jayx> joey, can we still use the Rejuvenate entry to post ideas?
<joey> yes
<joey> I just gardened the front page and rejuv
<joey> if you refresh you'll see the changes
<tyche> OK.  From the standpoint of the UWN vs. the Fridge, I see a lot of what goes into the Fridge as either "Breaking News" or General Community News.  Some of that gets paralleled into the UWN.
<joey> rejuv needs more love though :-)
<joey> and UWN is posted on the Fridge :-)
<tyche> The heading area is posted on the Fridge, with link to the actual UWN
<tyche> That way, the Fridge isn't cluttered up with a lot of stuff that isn't "right now" stuff, like the Security and Updates.
<tyche> Also, the UWN is more of a window on what people outside of Ubuntu and Canonical think of Ubuntu, such as the news articles.
<tyche> What I've seen on the Fridge seems to be more internal, such as announcements of events, reminders of sessions, information on things that are more specific to individual areas of the Ubuntu community.
<tyche> Between the two, there is some duplication, such as the Fridge calendar, and the posting of Upcoming Meetings and Events in the UWN
<tyche> Which, BTW, comes from the Fridge calendar.
<tyche> The Fridge is immediate, where the UWN is generalized over a longer period.
<tyche> Am I making sense?
<joey> yep!
<joey> The Fridge was the first thing in place and has suffered a bit from a small editorial community
<joey> we are push driven
<joey> rather than pull
<tyche> I guess what I'm trying to say is that the Fridge is like electronic media (TV/Radio), where the UWN is like traditional print media.
<joey> I'd like to the change that but it's been hard for me to free up some time to go stir up some trouble :-)
<joey> tyche, and we know the future fate of print media don't we? ;-)
<tyche> (Oh, I don't know.  I think you do a very good job of stirring up trouble.  Hee hee)
<tyche> joey: Not necessarily.  they just have to get out of the idea that they OWN everything, and understand that once you put something on the Internet, it's GONE.
<tyche> They suffer from "corporate think" (I know, that's something of an oxymoron)
<effie_jayx> sorry just read up
<tyche> NP.  I get a bit verbose when I get on a subject near and dear to my heart (or some organ)
<effie_jayx> tyche,  it's all cool
<effie_jayx> there are several issues and they all boil down to  newz2000 doing all the work?
<effie_jayx> or having the time
<effie_jayx> I know a little drupal
<tyche> There are other people in the community that have some knowledge of Drupal, at least from the standpoint of administering it.  They may not be programmers or developers, but they have some ability.
<tyche> So do kennymc0 and MTechnology
<tyche> I'm sure there are others.
<effie_jayx> I believe the flow joey mentioned is fine
<effie_jayx> it only needs to be hit with more contributions and more people ready to act on them
 * joey is talking with Newz about a Fridge sprint in Colorado.
<MTecknology> what?
<MTecknology> I heard my name
<effie_jayx> joey, while that happens can we have just regular news cming up every now and then ;)
<effie_jayx> ?
<effie_jayx> MTecknology,  you are drupal savvy no?
<MTecknology> tyche: I really hope you can consider me at least somewhat of a dev
<tyche> MTecknology: We were just talking about people with knowledge of Drupal.
<MTecknology> effie_jayx: ya
<kennymc0> uh oh sounds like tyche is trying to volunteer me for something
<kennymc0> lol
<MTecknology> check out staging.profarius.com
<effie_jayx> exactly
<joey> effie_jayx, well, I was thinking of just getting the Canonical Drupal expert and Fridge Webmaster over to my place in Colorado and have us upgrade and overhaul the fridge...with a VOIP conf setup for anyone who wants to dial in
<tyche> Naw.  Just mentioning your name in artery.  That's because I wasn't taking it in vein.
<MTecknology> I'm making the whole header right now, it has over 100 combos for images :)
<effie_jayx> joey,  sounds ubber cool
<MTecknology> 13*3*12 - w/e that it
<MTecknology> is*
<tyche> joey: With regard to MTecknology:  Now is the time that johnc4510 would say, "Here, little fishy."  Hee hee
<MTecknology> lol - /me goes back to coding a drupal theme
<effie_jayx> MTecknology,  looks cool
<MTecknology> actually - it's just time to test in IE :D
 * tyche covers his heart with his hat for MTecknology
<MTecknology> ?
<MTecknology> effie_jayx: thanks
<tyche> Sympathy for your having to work with IE
<effie_jayx> joey, but again while that happens we should educate LoCo teams to submit their content in a way that would make it fit to print in the fridge
<tyche> Condolences, even.  Hee hee
<MTecknology> tyche: My code is clean enough that IE8 renders everything prior to my work today perfect w/o patches
<tyche> effie_jayx: I tried that with the UWN.  The best I could come up with was, "send it in, and I'll get back to you to help clean it up and get more information."
<tyche> The trouble is that it makes the editors "mentors" to a WIDE bunch of people.
<tyche> The good part is that a lot of them catch on very quickly.
<tyche> brb
<tyche> Back.  sorry.  When you get to my age nature doesn't just call, it screams in your ear and bangs on your head.
<effie_jayx> lol
<effie_jayx> well my initial input is get people to cherish the fridge, and offer their contect for review
<effie_jayx> tyche,  does that make sense?
<effie_jayx> joey, where do LoCo team submissions go on the page now.
<effie_jayx> ?
<joey> effie_jayx, everything goes to the front page. The only variable is what category to file it under
<tyche> That's a good start.  Two things that come to my mind are: 1. WHERE should they submit; and 2. WHAT type of material should they submit to the Fridge?
<effie_jayx> tyche,  for the time being stick to basics
<effie_jayx> the problem we have is ... the only whay for the community to find ut what the community does
<effie_jayx> is either check monthly reports that almost none of the teams fill up
<effie_jayx> or check UWN
<tyche> I've often found that I work better with some boundaries to act as a constraint.  It gives more shape to what I do.
<effie_jayx> and that means the news-team taking initiatives on behalf fo the teams if it does look awesome.
<effie_jayx> so I think spreading the word about how to get stuff on the fridge could work
<tyche> effie_jayx: I agree with you about the problem we have.  I'm just thinking that if we put some defining parameters out there for them, and teach them as we go, it would make it easier in the long run.
<tyche> That doesn't stop us from just collecting the information as they pass it to us, and working with them to point it in the right direction, or clean it up for publication.
<effie_jayx> about the complete overhauling of the fridge, that's a different story. which indirectly would make it appealing to more people
<tyche> There, too, I agree.  And it's been talked about for at least a year (I remember boredandblogging talking about it shortly after I joined the UWN)
<effie_jayx> then a group of the best contributors could do the LoCo sumbitions, that could help
<tyche> It means creating a Fridge Team, much like the UWN team is.  We have specific levels of contribution dependent on ability:  Contributor, Editor, and Chief Editor.
<joey> effie_jayx, tyche (et al) - I've submitted a request to see if I can steal NewZ for a few days and sequester him in my Colorado office. If that gets approved we'll work on the improvement ideas so please post any others there.
<joey> I'll post to the news list if we get the go ahead.
<effie_jayx> joey, that sounds fantastic
<tyche> joey: Also, put it on the Fridge.  Hee hee
<joey> tyche, :-)  after the fact!  Otherwise the surprise will be spoiled
<tyche> True.  When it gets approved.  But then, too, this is a wide open channel.  Do you really think the information won't get out there?
<tyche> I can just hear the comments: "Hey!  joey is stirring up trouble, again."
<MTecknology> What do you guys think of the heading here? http://staging.profarius.com
<tyche> Not bad
<MTecknology> tyche: anything you don't like?
<MTecknology> I know I need to sanitize the images some
 * effie_jayx checks
<tyche> Not really.  It's clean.
<MTecknology> the current images being used work fine, but the other options need to be cleaned up
<effie_jayx> MTecknology,  looks sweet :D
<MTecknology> customizable too
<MTecknology> effie_jayx: you use drupal?
<MTecknology> If you do, you should try the theme and see what you think... bzr branch lp:ubuntu-drupal-theme
<tyche> Of course, it's not http://www.azloco.com/
<MTecknology> The options are in the theme settings page
<MTecknology> yam this one's better
<MTecknology> it uses Drupal instead of Joomla
<tyche> Actually, that IS Drupal
<MTecknology> oh... it used to be joomla though - i thought
<MTecknology> "The upgrade will not effect the IRC server." s/effect/affect/
<effie_jayx> MTecknology,  yep
 * effie_jayx on lunch break :S
<tyche> We've never tangled with joomla.  we went from the wiki straight to Drupal
<MTecknology> I created a countdown module for Drupal :)
<MTecknology> I still need the support of newz2000 and a back port to D5
<tyche> I think you're thinking of my personal blog site, which is wordpress
<MTecknology> Drupal > Wordpress :P
<MTecknology> My blog is on drupal
<tyche> I'm too lazy to change.  I use Drupal on the AZ site for posting things like the team newsletter and the live feed I did from an install fest.
<MTecknology> I'm so excited I finally rolled out these changes. Massive Massive Massive improvements. Rather than try to replicate these changes to my D5 version I think it'll be easier to just back port again
<MTecknology> tyche: sweet... We almost have an RTL file for the theme too - Now the theme can be used in any LTR or RTL language :D
<MTecknology> ubuntu-il.com/site/new if you wanna see
<MTecknology> only a tiny tiny IE8 bug
<tyche> You're just a Drupal Demon.  Hee hee
<MTecknology> ?
<MTecknology> I'm getting better :)
<tyche> Or would that be daemon?  Hee hee
<MTecknology> :P
<effie_jayx> joey, just so you know the LoCo teams just had a meeting and I have a couple of questions I would like to run by you first
<effie_jayx> or you would prefer this on an email?
<joey> effie_jayx, doesn't matter. I'm here, ask away
<joey> email is fine too
<effie_jayx> joey, ok... the LoCo teams seem of wth emailing you content. I will highlight the guidelines for submissions
<effie_jayx> joey, some teams already do news in english... can the y have aggregation in a special block for LoCo news or something?
<effie_jayx> lets say.. ubuntu-florida
<joey> effie_jayx, technically it's possible
<effie_jayx> http://ubuntu-fl.org/
<joey> effie_jayx, there needs to be some sort of owner for each of those, or one combined owner ... someone who will look after it
<joey> put that idea up on the rejuv page please. I'll see what Matt and I can do if we get to do the sprint
<effie_jayx> joey,  owner means also moderating andor maintaining?
<effie_jayx> I will put the idea up in the rejuv, but I would need to know if own means the same to you as it does to me :P
<effie_jayx> joey,  can there also be a slideshow of pictures with a tag coming from picasa, flicker and the like?
<joey> effie_jayx, at this point, since the technology we'd use to do that is not decided, let's call it "oversight & care and feeding"
<joey> effie_jayx, yes on pictures technically but we've shied away from putting that on the front page
<joey> effie_jayx, and in the main feed
<joey> effie_jayx, we try to put a specific picture up to ensure we keep the front page solid and professional
<effie_jayx> joey, mmm let's say front page is not our aim
<joey> then yes, sure
<joey> a better way to do it might be to source in the team blogs
<effie_jayx> we wouldn't mind having fridge.ubuntu.com/locoteams for that kinda stuff
<joey> vs the team planets
<effie_jayx> joey, problem is htere is no archive
<effie_jayx> we have blogged good stuff in the last three years and it gets lost in sindication
<effie_jayx> joey, some teams might want to aggregate their content... like the florida team
<effie_jayx> some others (like mine) might have to do it manually since their sites content is not in spanish
<joey> effie_jayx, that may not be an issue so long as there is an understanding of the desired content on the fridge. We don't care about someone in Fla who blogs about their vacation but we would care about their release party
<joey> if you have a set of use cases, please add those to the item on rejuv
<effie_jayx> joey, exactly, so it would make sence to filter out the contect with a tag or category
<joey> as Matt and I see what we can install and configure (we have some limitations set by our system admins) we'll see what we can do to get close
<effie_jayx> joey, one last question... comments are off for all contect
<effie_jayx> could they be on for LoCo team content?
<effie_jayx> or is it too much mayhem
<joey> comments are meant to go to the Forums by design
<joey> so we can look at just moving the posts to each of the loco team's sub forums
<effie_jayx> joey, great then
<effie_jayx> I will add them to the rejuv entry
<effie_jayx> joey, in the mean time can I encourage teams to submit news following your guidelines?
 * joey is on the phone running a meeting. Please stand by. :-)
<effie_jayx> joey, I gotta run, but please do answer the question and I shall check later
<joey> ok, meeting over
<joey> so effie_jayx, the best way until we sort something out is to send it to the news submission email
<joey> most likely it'll get picked up ONLY in UWN
<joey> until we have a format of doing that officially... unless it's really headline stuff which will then trigger a fridge post
<joey> but in reality it's not this clear cut :-)
<joey> If it is a win for Ubuntu, a special international event, or something that affects a large international population effie_jayx then it usually gets posted to the Fridge
<joey> i.e. the front page
<joey> The fridge though should really also contain targeted content like loco news as a side bar
<joey> or "second page"
<joey> We're not setup to do that right now but with some hacking and layout changes we might be able to do that very easily
<joey> when we did a round of voting about a year ago, the digg style back page concept was rejected (iirc) but your loco proposal is different and should fit within the personas we're targeting
<joey> (see the front page for personas)
<joey> (of the wiki entry)
<joey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Persona
<joey> tyche, has johnc4510 surfaced?
<tyche> joey: Nope.  I haven't seen him in channel since a week ago Sunday.  He was supposed to be back Friday or Saturday.
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-03
<effie_jayx_> joey:  I have read up, and I agree to your suggestions
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-04
 * MaWaLe is away: brb
 * MaWaLe is back (gone 00:01:34)
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-07
<myrtlebeachbums> Ubuntu Weekly News # 145 is out. Thanks to all that contributed this week!
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-07
<scott_ev> dang it...if you're workin this late why didn't you give me another task?
<akgraner> scott_ev, no worries - I thought I would have had internet access sooner :-/
<akgraner> scott_ev, if you are going to be around in about an hour you can help me proof it though
<scott_ev> kk, I'll keep an eye out
<akgraner> scott_ev, I just added 4 things to GCN  - if you want to look over those :-)  I'll be adding the LoCo stuff in just a sec - so just let me know when you are out of the wiki
<scott_ev> OK, do what you need to for a few minutes while I get some water and a quick smoke
<cjohnston> ooo.. I want a beer
<ZachK_> akgraner: and i wanted to talk with you about your personal wiki page
<akgraner> ZachK_, that will have to wait as well til next week :-)
<ZachK_> k
<akgraner> scott_ev, thanks! :-)
<akgraner> hey can someone find me the following meeting minutes from last week please - QA Team and Ayatana UX and Server Team Meetings :-)  IF you can find me a link to the wiki pages that would rock :-)
<akgraner> not server  - I meant security team :-/
<akgraner> not team wiki pages but the meeting minute wiki pages from last week - I am just not finding them
<scott_ev> akgraner: sorry...I'm back
<akgraner> scott_ev, no worries - I
<scott_ev> let me know when you are ready for me to go in
<akgraner> I'll be out of the wiki in just a sec - you'll have a few more things
<scott_ev> cool
<akgraner> scott_ev, please review GCN, LoCo and I added Ubuntu Development Team Meeting Minutes  (those are just links but can you make sure they go to where they are supposed to) :-D
<scott_ev> On it boss
<scott_ev> akgraner: my software QA background pays off again...all clear
<scott_ev> brb again
<akgraner> k:-)
<akgraner> scott_ev, I just added some planet articles can you review them - the items in italics are direct quotes... you'll see what I am talking about - Feel free to re-work/re-word them if you want...
<akgraner> scott_ev, one sec and I'll be out of the wiki :-)
<akgraner> saving now :-)
<akgraner> ok I'm out of it now
<nigelb> akgraner: you still want those meetings? they're not on wiki
<akgraner> nhandler, whenever you add the monthly reports let me know - I need to step away for a few minutes...
<akgraner> nigelb, if they aren't on the wiki don't worry about it
<akgraner> if you look at ISSUE 196 you'll see what I am including now :-)
<nigelb> aha, I went hunting for irc logs :)
<akgraner> nigelb, sorry if that was rude
<nigelb> nah
<akgraner> brb in just a few  - I need to walk away from the computer for a minute :-)
<akgraner> ok deep breath - and a soda :-)
<akgraner> I feel much better
<akgraner> nigelb, can I ask a favor or you?
<nigelb> akgraner: ask away :)
<akgraner> thanks - If I get you all the scripts we use for UWN can you put them into bzr?
<akgraner> Nathan suggested that last week - but I just now had time to sit down and go through the todo list
<nigelb> sure
<akgraner> ok - I know there is work that needs to be done on them - but they work well enough for now  - I just need to get them someplace where they can be accounted for and stuff
<akgraner> and that everyone is not using a rouge version and no one knows what is coming from where etc
<akgraner> I'll do that next week :-) - thanks
<nhandler> akgraner: Let me do the report now. I ended up being out longer than I thought. And I would be glad to help you with the scripts if you need it
<akgraner> nhandler, great!  I'll let you and nigelb handle that
<akgraner> I'll send you both the email tomorrow and you all can work it out and document it - if you don't mind :-)  cjohnston has been using the script as well so I will CC him as well
<nhandler> akgraner: Sure thing. I don't know if nigelb is a member of the UWN LP team, so he might not be able to actually push them. But I bet he could be a huge help with getting propper documentation for the scripts prepared
<akgraner> nhandler, ahh ok
<akgraner> let's look at all that next week
<akgraner> no hurry - it's been this way for a while so what's another work
<akgraner> week
<akgraner> I mean
<akgraner> :-D
<nigelb> nhandler: I can't push them, but we can work around it :)
<nhandler> nigelb: Yeah. You can push to your personal branch and I can merge them into the team branch or something
<nigelb> yup :)
<nhandler> akgraner: How many scripts are there? Do you think it would be worth creating a project on LP for them?
<nigelb> nhandler: I'm +1 for project like we did for reviewers
<akgraner> 3 or 4 iirc
<nigelb> just a collection point would be nice, especially for bugs, etc
<akgraner> I'll get everything to you all next week - there was 8 of them
<akgraner> but leann rewrote them for me
<nhandler> Alright. nigelb, we can talk it over a bit more once we see the scripts.
<nigelb> nhandler: ok.  Just poke me over the week during your mornings
<akgraner> I'll get them out to you all sometime in the am
<akgraner> Thank you all so much!
<nhandler> nigelb: That might be a problem. I have a summer course that will kill my mornings. I'll be around Friday morning though. As well as in the afternoons/evenings
<nhandler> akgraner: Thanks a lot. Also, do we have proper licensing/copyright info for them ?
<nigelb> nhandler: ok, around this time would be ok, but I'll have only little time (30 to 40 mins)
<akgraner> nhandler, thank you - I am not the expert on all that - you all are just let me know what you will need from me
<nhandler> nigelb: That will be plenty.
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> :)
<scott_ev_> sorry akgraner the parents got home from the cabin and I had to talk to them wahile
<akgraner> scott_ev_, no worries :-)
<scott_ev_> is there anything else?
<akgraner> if you have time to proof now feel free :-)
<akgraner> I had to take care of another issue that popped up
<akgraner> sooo...
<akgraner> :-/
<akgraner> scott_ev_, nhandler let me know when you are out of the wiki and I'll add a few more summaries :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm not editing the wiki right now.
<nhandler> I'm fixing a few CammelCases, and then I'll add the reports
<scott_ev_> I'm not in
<akgraner> ok :-) thanks
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> I just want to add some links I need to drop the summaries in for
<akgraner> give me 5 mins
<akgraner> saving now :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Can I add the reports? Or should I wait for you to fix the issue?
<akgraner> I'm out now
<akgraner> you can add them :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Done. I am sorry for getting them to you so late.
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> this is one of those issues - I still have a few more summaries :-)
<akgraner> In case anyone asks - I'll publish the newsletter in a few hours  - I need a nap :-)
<YoBoY> hi
<scott_ev> akgraner: OK, this is beyond rediculous.  Next week isn't going to be like this.  My contribution will be doing the meetings during the week like I should have these last 2 weeks.  Oh, and I saw the changes you or someone applied to my work.  That won't happen again now that I fully understand waht needs to happen.  So, be thinking about what else you'll assign me.
<akgraner> scott_ev, what are you talking about - I didn't change anything...
<akgraner> scott_ev, no it's not beyond rediculous, if continue to things the scenes like little elves, then NO ONE will realize the herculean efforts it takes to get UWN out the door.  We can miss publishing by a few hours, but giving up weekends and not showing all the things that needs to happen, then more and more people will burn out...
<akgraner> I would rather  - miss publishing by a few hours, then go back and review the product to ensure a quality product makes it out to the public.  That's all... wow!!!
<akgraner> I am re-arranging things now and I'll have this out in an hour or so...  I'll also have the email asking for more volunteers going out to the list today...  I full expected things to hit some snags when we moved all UWN discussion to the -news channel and started making changes, but it will get better - I have no doubt :-D
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue196
<akgraner> grrr and now I am beating myself up I left in 2 lines of ##   oh well it happens - give me about an hour folks and I'll send the info to the list about what help is needed where  :-/ :-D
<YoBoY> how to add things in "Upcoming Meetings and Events" section of the weekly newsletter ? this is open to the locoteams events/meetings/... ?
<akgraner> YoBoY, did you see my messages earlier??  just making sure...  I was lagging
<YoBoY> akgraner: after my question?
<YoBoY> akgraner: your last sentense was "[13:47] <akgraner> grrr and now I am beating myself up I left in 2 lines of ##   oh well it happens - give me about an hour folks and I'll send the info to the list about what help is needed where  :-/ :-D"
<akgraner> YoBoY, ahh ok - sorry for the delay in answering my mom stopped by with vegetables ...
<akgraner> so to answer your questions about the upcoming events
<akgraner>  it's pulled from the Classroom Calendar and the Fridge Calendar
<akgraner>  is there an event you think should go there?
<akgraner> All LoCo team information will be moved to a LoCo Calendar in the upcoming weeks - just so you know :-)
<akgraner> that was what I posted earlier that didn't make it to the channel...:-/
<YoBoY> ok thanks :) i asked becaus DC-team events are listed in this section, but a loco calendar is better ^^, the only event i should think about who feat in this calendar is our future locoteam meeting at the end of the month, but it's not really important
<akgraner> YoBoY, yeah - the DC team has had their meeting on their for a while- so once we have the other calendar in place we'll move it from there and send out messages to the other loco teams etc
<akgraner> ok the wiki for Issue 197 has been created - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue197
<akgraner> I'll start adding links this afternoon :-)
<akgraner> scott_ev, will add the upcoming meetings
<akgraner> Please don't edit a section for someone without talking to that someone
<akgraner> thanks:-)
<akgraner> The reason I say that is - if things get fixed but no-one talks to the person who has taken ownership of that part of the newsletter - then it creates frustration on so many levels.. I know I would want someone to nudge me, so I could at least know why something wasn't right - :-D  Hope that makes sense and thanks in advance everyone!
<akgraner> highvoltage, are you still up for writing some summaries this week?
<akgraner> holstein, Pendulum and nigelb are  you all up for some summary writing as well?
<highvoltage> akgraner: I remember I agreed to doing so and got the Google Doc from you, but I need some guidance on which parts need work/summarizing, I didn't do any last week
<highvoltage> akgraner: but would be glad to do so this week!
<akgraner> highvoltage, yep getting all that ready now :-)  Thank you!
<highvoltage> akgraner: great!
<akgraner> if we can work during the week  - I don't think we'll need the googledoc, but it's a safe place to put things and work on things outside the wiki - so I'll keep it active for now if that's ok with everyone?
<akgraner> highvoltage, if you could summarize the planet section as I add links there that would be great.  - I'll add a couple of links their today and if you want you can write the summaries and ask me questions etc...unless there is another section you would rather work on?
<Pendulum> akgraner: yep, I can do work during the week mostly :-)
<highvoltage> akgraner: well, I follow the planit avidly so that would be perfect
<akgraner> Pendulum, awesome!  still ok for the blogoshere section?
<Pendulum> yep
<akgraner> holstein, is great at the In other news - so I'll add him there :-)
<akgraner> you all rock!!  Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! :-0
<akgraner> :-)
 * holstein just getting up akgraner 
<holstein> im game
<akgraner> holstein, thanks for your help yesterday - when you see internal kernel - nudge him to help you ok?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> akgraner: SO ill just finsih 'in other news' ?
<holstein> maybe get daniel to help
<akgraner> holstein, yep - I start adding links and you can whip them into shape
<akgraner> is that cool
<akgraner> and if you come across something you think should be in the newsletter - drop it in and write it up
<akgraner> it's easier to have to much than not enough
<holstein> i should have time
<akgraner> the delete option is a beautiful thing
<holstein> i'll give you a heads up when i gotta go
<akgraner> ok that will work
<holstein> akgraner: hmmm
<akgraner> :-)
<holstein> i think its done?
<holstein> VMware conference down to jonos 'help wanted' ad
<akgraner> holstein, yeah this issue is done
<akgraner> sorry :-)
<holstein> OH
<holstein> this is the next one then
<akgraner> I was talking about issue 197 for next weekend
<akgraner> :-)
<holstein> COOL
<akgraner> yep the wiki is updated
<holstein> yeah, i can do that
<akgraner> and the googledoc will be in a sec
<holstein> and i just plug away at it through the week
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> yeah, i can do that :)
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> brb gotta go pick up my car - I'll ping you all when the googledoc is ready :-)
<highvoltage> great!
<nigelb> akgraner: I can write summaries, but I'd want someone to review my work
<akgraner> nigelb, we can make that happen :-)
<akgraner> cjohnston, highvoltage highvoltage Pendulum nigelb nhandler here is the updated googledoc
<akgraner> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> where do the days go?
<akgraner> wow
<highvoltage> akgraner: sheesh, I ask myself that every few weeks when I realise that a few weeks have passed already instead of 3 days
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'm glad that my section was edited so that now I see how it really shuld look
<scott_ev> I didn't know that I had to make the time conversions to UTC if they hadn't done it in the fridge calendar
<akgraner> scott_ev, the fridge calendar is in UTC
<akgraner> now I am confused :-)
<akgraner> but that is easily done these days  - hehe
<scott_ev> OK< then all soomeone did was add UTC to where I had am/pm
<scott_ev> simple enough
<scott_ev> it was a minimal change and unnecessary except that it's obviously the prefered format for the newslettet
<akgraner> yeppers :-)
<akgraner> scott_ev, I left the meetings on the google doc since some are re-occurring
<akgraner> I thought it might be easier to just double check them but you do whatever is easier for you :-)
<scott_ev> on another note:  there i no  way that you should be working past early afternoon on the uwn
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-08
<akgraner> :-)
<ZachK_> hey akgraner
<akgraner> ZachK_, hey!
<ZachK_> akgraner: i'm going for Ubuntu Membership tomorrow...think you could pass me a testimonial? Buddy?
<akgraner> ZachK_, let me take a look - I have it set as a reminder to be at the meeting :-)  let me see what I can do
<ZachK_> akgraner: it's at five am my time...what time will it be for you?
<akgraner> ZachK_, I have the American's board set - but I have it listed as the 17th
<ZachK_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/AsiaOceania
<ZachK_> it's that one
<akgraner> well darn
<akgraner> I am glad you said something today
<akgraner> ZachK_, 6am :-)
<akgraner> I'll be up and online then too
<ZachK_> oh cool
<ZachK_> so it's 6 pm for me...7pm for you i take it then?
<akgraner> I'm 4 hours behind UTC right now
<ZachK_> ah
 * ZachK_ will be back shortly
<ZachK_> chores to do
<akgraner> k :-)
<scott_ev> man, I wonder if it's too late to get on the list for tomorrow's meeting.  I'm ready for membership as well
<akgraner> scott_ev, the americas board is June 17th
<scott_ev> nice then I have time
<scott_ev> thanks
<akgraner> yeppers :-)
<akgraner> you need to nudge johnc as well to give you a testimonial
<akgraner> :-)
<scott_ev> I have one
<scott_ev> from him
<scott_ev> and tyche and kennymc0 and a bud in OKC
<akgraner> sweet!
<scott_ev> I need one from you and from matthew helmke but he really doesn't know me very well
<scott_ev> then again neither do you
<akgraner> scott_ev, no worries :-)  what is the link to your wiki and I'll look at it tonight as well
<scott_ev> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/j.scott.gwin - I have a couple of entries to make but it's mostly complete and up to date
<akgraner> links have been added to the googledoc and the wiki - whichever you are more comfortable with add it there :-) and thanks again - I am going to update with wiki for the howto and who is doing what :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: Nice doc :) So you want summaries of the links you've given there right?
<akgraner> nigelb, let's find you a section :-)
<nigelb> I just woke, not at my best, but since you're around, I'll take on something for practice :)
<akgraner> nigelb, how about the LoCo team stuff?
<akgraner> take a look at a few past issues for some inspiration if ya need to :-)
<nigelb> ok :)
<nigelb> akgraner: I'd better do the news stuff when I get back from work in the evening.  I'm just in the wrong mood to write.
<akgraner> nigelb, I know the feeling :-)
<akgraner> no worries at all
<scott_ev> akgraner: where should I put AZ LoCo stuff that I want added to the UWN?
<akgraner> I'll see if I can get the LoCo Calendar added this week to the Fridge and see if they will update the pages to Say "Calendars" with links on that page to the various other calendars
<akgraner> If it is an article - we just need a link to the original source and title and if you are willing to write the summary the summary as well
<akgraner> ok now I am off to bed...
<akgraner> so for the record - while I understand their are some loco teams who have their information on the Fridge Calendar - we are not making this a habit and as soon as the LoCo Calendar is in place we will be moving those off of there.  I am not going to argue this point - I am however making aggressive and steady efforts to fix this.  Thanks for understanding and this will be non-issue in less than a month
<ZachK_> akgraner: ping?
<akgraner> ZachK_, pong
<ZachK_> akgraner: ping
<ZachK_> akgraner: the meeting my dear
<ZachK_> akgraner: i'm not up yet but will be.....soon
<ZachK_> AND i wanted to discuss wiki...
<akgraner> I know - I added stuff to your page ...but don't know that I will be right in front of my screen - I am in the middle of 2 other things
<akgraner> :-)
<ZachK_> i caught the testimonial...thanks very much
<akgraner> Ping me after the meeting and we can discuss wikis
<akgraner> :-)
<ZachK_> yup
<akgraner> ZachK_, thanks!
<ZachK_> akgraner: ok i'm in....
<akgraner> Congrats!
<akgraner> :-)
<ZachK_> thanks
<akgraner> Hey everyone - ZachK_ is one of the newest Ubuntu Members :-)  \0/
<ZachK_> akgraner: ok wiki work my dear
<akgraner> ZachK_, I am in the middle of something - :-)
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> take your time...
<akgraner> ZachK_, the my dear was cute once
<akgraner> :-D
 * ZachK_ is hyped up on MountainDew....
<akgraner> hehe
<ZachK_> which means i'm gonna be up all day..been up since three yesterday
<ZachK_> need to stay up all day though so i go to bed tonight at a decen hour....
<ZachK_> not like four am like i have been
<akgraner> ZachK_, ping ok finished with one item - and I have an hour or so before my next call
<ZachK_> akgraner: :D
<akgraner> can you talk wiki's now?
<akgraner> awesome
 * ZachK_ can always talk wiki
<ZachK_> wiki is in my blood
<akgraner> so I have started just editing some of the pages
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> linkys?
<akgraner>  /UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<akgraner> nothing on the Front Pages yet
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<akgraner> this is the public one I think we need to start with
<akgraner> so let's just look at that one :-)
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> news team page is nice
<akgraner> nods but under organization - instead of projects  - we need Fridge and Newsletter
<ZachK_> ah i think i know what you mean
<ZachK_> that entails changing the headers
<ZachK_> which i know how to do
<ZachK_> ?
<akgraner> with links to those
<akgraner> and we can still have the projects page it just needs to be updated
<akgraner> as well as the Idea Pool Page needs to be created
<akgraner> well just adding to them
<akgraner> I like the way they look now and I think most people go as well
<ZachK_> ok so the Organization header will have,
<ZachK_> Fridge
<ZachK_> Launchpad
<ZachK_> Projects
<ZachK_> Newsletter
<ZachK_> or Fridge Launchpad
<ZachK_> Projects Newsletter
<akgraner> I added the Idea Pool page
<akgraner> so organization can be
<akgraner> The Fridge - link to the Fridge page
<ZachK_> yup
<akgraner> Newsletter - link to current issue page
<ZachK_> projects -link to current projects
<akgraner> Projects project page
<akgraner> but the page will need to be updated
<akgraner> to reflect the current team ect
<ZachK_> True
<akgraner> I think 2008 is the last time it was updated
<ZachK_> ok so you want me to do what exactly
<akgraner> add those links
<ZachK_> and the meeting last time did have new stuff for us
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> gimme a few
<akgraner> and see if you can work on updating projects page
<akgraner> if you have questions - you can ask them here or
<akgraner> http://ietherpad.com/news-team-wikis
<ZachK_> ok..that header is WAY Way way wAy bad
<ZachK_> i mean i'm all for having one header but breaking it up is easier to edit
<ZachK_> but thats me
<akgraner> as long as the info on the front of it is good - I don't care how it's done as long as people can figure out how to edit it :-) if need be - Keep it Simple
<ZachK_> ooh..question...can i be aded to the fridge editors?
<akgraner> so if you have to rework it that's fine too - but can we keep the look the same :-)
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> I'll figure something out
<akgraner> ZachK_, not yet on the Fridge editor thing - people nominate people for that
<akgraner> it's not a self nomination things
<ZachK_> ah
<akgraner> thing
<akgraner> give it a little more time :-)
<akgraner> marathon - not a sprint :-)
<ZachK_> yeah...forgot that
<ZachK_> I endorse ZachK_'s work on the UBT ( Ubuntu Beginners Team ) totally. He has shown real drive and motivation with regards to leading our Wiki team. I thought for sure that ZachK_ would have quit the team in the first month. I tend to see a lot of people who are "over-motivated", and they don't last long. ZachK_ proved me wrong. I was 100% off base, and I had no idea that drive was just they way ZachK_ works.
<akgraner> ZachK_, not trying to be mean, rude, or exclusive  - hope you understand...
<ZachK_> that was paultag's recommendation
<ZachK_> akgraner: and i don't take it that way...completely understand
<akgraner> yeah - you got some great testimonials there - they speak very highly of you!
<ZachK_> i honestly didn't expect to get one from p-tag
<ZachK_> thanks for yours too
<akgraner> you're welcome - so use - http://ietherpad.com/news-team-wikis
<akgraner> if you have content ideas etc and myself or someone else can comment as well -
<akgraner> so anyone who wants to help work on the wikis and collaborate will time  - can use the etherpad :-)
<akgraner> popey, see etherpads rule! :-)
<popey> :)
<popey> (I dont use ietherpad, but others)
<popey> but yes, etherpads rule
<popey> (yes, i have etherpad on highlight)
<ZachK_> akgraner: do you still want the lp link under organization?
<ZachK_> it's seems repetitive to me
<akgraner> move it communication for now
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> what's the newsletter current page link...so it's correct
<akgraner> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewlestter/Current
<akgraner> Newsletter
<akgraner> let me try this again
<ZachK_> ok
<akgraner> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Current
<akgraner> ^^^
<akgraner> it's a redirect to the current issue
<ZachK_> kk
<akgraner> I have to work on a few things - so if you get stuck or have questions ping me  - I'll pop in and out
<ZachK_> roger
<ZachK_> should it be "Current Newsletter" Or just "Newsletter"
<ZachK_> akgraner: ^^
<ZachK_> hello Pendulum
<akgraner> ZachK_, look at the UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter page :-)  there is a link for the current issue there  as well...
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<akgraner> it's UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Current
<akgraner> DOH
<akgraner> just Newsletter
<akgraner> sorry
<akgraner> ahhh to many things at once
<ZachK_> L O L
<ZachK_> i'm starring at markup code...don't distract me!
<ZachK_> lol kidding
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> nhandler, are you a mailing list guru?
<akgraner> me needs to pick someone's brain for a few minutes
 * akgraner needs to pick someone's brain for a few minutes
<akgraner> that's better
 * ZachK_ is done with the header... akgraner take a look
<akgraner> refreshing
<akgraner> cool thanks
<ZachK_> :D
<akgraner> Communication - should be contact us
<akgraner> and there should be a Mailing List and IRC option on there
<akgraner> the IRC link needs to be available as a weblink as well  let me know if you need my help with those
<akgraner> the mailing list link needs to take people to the page where they can sign up etc...
<ZachK_> ohhkk
<akgraner> brb gotta reboot
<ZachK_> akgraner: the mailing list link is tthere
<ZachK_> and so is the contact us..which should stay on the main tab imo
<akgraner> good grief  - I have a ton of updates - wow
<akgraner> ZachK_, it can be in both places
<akgraner> most people look for Contact Us
<akgraner> not Communication
<ZachK_> oh you want me to rename communication to Contact US
<ZachK_> rightr?
<akgraner> we also need to Forum Link there as well
<akgraner> yeppers thanks!
<ZachK_> ok whats the forum link
<akgraner> hmm - need to add UWN-Forum Link - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=243
<akgraner> and The Fridge-Forum Link - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=122
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> those two links...where to put them?
<akgraner> the news team proper doesn't have a forum link - but I want people to see those right off the bat...
<akgraner> ZachK_, hmm - good questions since it's more for discussion on what has been posted
<ZachK_> exactly
<ZachK_> definitely not a "Contact Us" section
<akgraner> Add Forums to Contact us - but we'll link back to the Front page with an explanation
<akgraner> so don't actually link Forum to anything just yet - just add the option there
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> what about the fridge forum
<ZachK_> could put that under the News Team header
<akgraner> that's fine
<akgraner> do the same for UWN on the Forums
<akgraner> you can move it off of the contact us
<akgraner> just play with it - we can tweak it later - sometimes it's easier to see something then tweak it :-)
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> very true
<akgraner> wow - all my updates just finished
<akgraner> brb
<ZachK_> akgraner: hows that
 * akgraner goes to look :-)
<akgraner> Cool
<akgraner> hmmm
 * ZachK_ doesn't like hmms
<akgraner> nah -it's good
<ZachK_> cool
<akgraner> I am just thinking  - there maybe a better way to do this  - can you play around with it - and see what you can come up with
<ZachK_> yeah i can do that
<ZachK_> Also, the project page...you said that it needs an update...what info needs to go up there?
<akgraner> Keep it simple  - and clean and light :-)  like the new theme - I think I may be trying to get to much stuff in those headers
<akgraner> :-/
<akgraner> so you can just play around with it - and we'll just tweak it :-)  make sense?
<ZachK_> I think you're right about that....thinking i can add alot of that as info on the wiki..make it more robust
<akgraner> nods - I think I am just not thinking with a wiki hat on at the moment
<akgraner> sorry
<ZachK_> lol
<ZachK_> that's why you got me remember?
<akgraner> - so for members Fridge
<ZachK_> i'll be right back
<akgraner> nhandler, pleia2 myself for now - as I think we are the ones who post most actively
<ZachK_> what about 'em
<akgraner> add them in place of the names on the project page
<ZachK_> ah ok
<ZachK_> would you be willing to nominate me?
<akgraner> ZachK_, that's not cool to just ask like that
<akgraner> it makes everyone uncomfortable - I haven't been an editor long enough to nominate anyone
<akgraner> yet
<ZachK_> sorry...i'm not thinking straight myself
<ZachK_> If i'd gone to sleep like i should i wouldn't have such a high level of improprietary right now
<ZachK_> be back in a sec
<akgraner> no worries :-) it's all the mountain dew energy you have there
<ZachK_> gotta make a phone call
<akgraner> k no worries
 * ZachK_ back
<ZachK_> akgraner:
<akgraner> cool - one sec :-) fixing an issue
<cjohnston> akgraner: what do you think about adding "Calendars" before Popular Content and under Navigation.. And then providing links to each. I don't think all the calendars should be on the same page since they will have different instructions for adding things to them..
<cjohnston> brb
<akgraner> cjohnston, yep working on all that :-)
<akgraner> but joey could change the front page and I can't so tracking down someone else who has super admin privilege is what's the hold up
<akgraner> it's a lovely thing :-)  - I emailed newz and cc'd joey this morning
<akgraner> brb
<akgraner> cjohnston, ping
<nhandler> akgraner: Need help with the ML still?
<cjohnston> akgraner: pong
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-09
<ZachK_> akgraner: you 'round?
<akgraner> ZachK_, yep - but working on an Ubuntu Women task atm
<ZachK_> no prob
<nhandler> akgraner: Think you will be able to send me the scripts sometime soon? I would prefer to get them done sooner rather than later
<akgraner> nhandler, and nigelb  - I just got the UW election poll out - so I'll send you all the email tomorrow
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> had to get the UW stuff out - took a couple days to get it all ready etc
<akgraner> cjohnston, ping
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem. Now I have the fun challenge of deciding who to vote for ;)
<akgraner> can you send nhandler and nigelb the scripts you have
<akgraner> :-)
<nigelb> I just voted :)
<akgraner> nigelb, thank you!
<nigelb> nhandler: shall we got for some project like "uwn-scripts"?
<nigelb> that should make it easier for merges and finding the stuff later
<nhandler> nigelb: Let's see how many scripts we have first. I think there also might already be a UWN project that we could probably use (since neither have that many bugs/branches)
<akgraner> cjohnston, has one
<nigelb> yes, that would be a good idea
<akgraner> 2 I mean
<akgraner> and I have one
<akgraner> I forgot leann combine 6 of them for me
<akgraner> combined
<nigelb> nhandler: just start the project and tellwhoever who has scripts s to push it in
<nigelb> the tougher part is figuring out copyright and licences
<nhandler> Yep. That will be fun
<nigelb> Nice that you see it as fun :p
<nhandler> nigelb: I'm going to create a UWN project that we can use. That way, it can be used for more than just scripts
<nigelb> ok :)
<scott_ev> akgraner: is thursday too early to do the upcomming meetings?
<popey> akgraner: can we please get this event in UWN http://bit.ly/UbuntuBusiness (or url: http://ubuntuinbusiness.eventbrite.com/) It's in London,UK.
<popey> akgraner: important thing to note that it's not an event designed _for_ the community, but aimed at business people who may need convincing, so we kinda called it 'bring your boss' as a working title.
<popey> akgraner: blog posts to follow that you could link to as well as the event link above, thanks!
<akgraner> popey, thanks!
<akgraner> scott_ev, nope you can do them as early as you want to
<akgraner> :-)
<scott_ev> Ok, good
<ZachK_> hello newsies!
<scott_ev> allo
<scott_ev> and goodbye....flashing a new android rom....
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-10
<scott_ev> akgraner: upcomming meetings and events has been added to the wiki.  If, for any reason, it needs to be edited please let me know so I can make sure not to repeat the mistake in the future.
<akgraner> scott_ev, thank you!
<akgraner> I'll look tonight :-)  working on SELF right this second :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/report
<nigelb> the numbers for patch review that I've got you.  It will be refreshed every week
<nigelb> so, you can add to uwn quite easily
<akgraner> Oh sweet!
<akgraner> thanks!
<nigelb> and It shows + and - on its own :)
<akgraner> :-)  wanna write a script for our bug stats that do that :-)
<akgraner> right now - we do it by hand :-)
<akgraner> with math and everything :-P
<nigelb> i can write, can you get me somone who can host it? ;)
<MTecknology> The only ban in here is a bot - does that still need to exist?
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-11
<pleia2> http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_15269820
<pleia2> some california team folks are involved, and they link to the ubuntu california wiki at the bottom :)
<nhandler> MTecknology: No. The policy defining the channels the bot can be in have been defined at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots#External%20Bots
<nigelb> nhandler: did you get around the branches?
<nhandler> nigelb: I made a project and branch. But since nobody has sent me any scripts, only my team-report script is in the branch right now
<nigelb> nhandler: how about we write one for bugs
<nhandler> nigelb: Write what? a script?
<nigelb> nhandler: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/report like this ;)
<nigelb> but what we write would only need to show number of bugs and change
<nhandler> nigelb: Why not just poke dholbach tomorrow and ask him to add that info? It should be a relatively minor change
<nigelb> nhandler: I can do it, the script is in ubuntu-reviewers team project
<nigelb> we made it for uwn to add these numbers :)
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> Have a link to the script source?
<ZachK_> hello newsies
<nhandler> o/
<nigelb> nhandler: yep. lp/ubuntu-review-overview
<nigelb> its in the trunk, stats.py
<nhandler> nigelb: Ah, yes. I think even I could hack in this change.
<nigelb> just use a new search task
<nhandler> Yep
<nigelb> and a count or something function he has
<nigelb> I original command is wadl.blahblahblah
<nigelb> you can either hack it in there, or get that script and drop into news team scripts and make the change in
<nigelb> btw, that one is copyright dholbach
<nigelb> since we want to keep track of it ;)
<nhandler> Yeah, we also need to know the license it is released under (to know whether or not we can even use it)
<nigelb> the project is under gpl, so code inside it is gpl
<nigelb> gplv3
<nigelb> btw, I'll ask dholbach to put it the copyright notice, since he did it during paid hours
<nhandler> Great, thanks
<nhandler> cjohnston: Can you send me the scripts that you have?
<ZachK_> hey nhandler
<nhandler> Hi ZachK_
<ZachK_> nhandler: how's it going?
<ZachK_> nhandler: have you guys any info for me on my offer?
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-12
<azteech> something for you all to consider as a new plug, by Dell, for the Newsletter ... http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=anavml
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-13
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping
<Pendulum> zkriesse: she's at SELF so I suspect she won't be online tonight
<zkriesse> Pendulum: ok what is SELF
<zkriesse> still haven't figured that one out
<Pendulum> Southeast Linux Fest
<zkriesse> ah thanks
<zkriesse> i'm zkriesse (Zach) btw
<zkriesse> I'm akgraner's wiki master
<nigelb> nhandler: poke
<nigelb> you can take the script and modify, no issues. I'll put in the copyright notice in a few minutes :)
<cjohnston> fwiw stats, trans, brainstorm, and S&U is good
<Pendulum> in the blogsphere is in the wiki now
 * nigelb wonders how he can help
<nigelb> Pendulum: we're still using the doc right?
<nigelb> cjohnston: can you add patch stats?
<nigelb> http://daniel.holba.ch/review/report
<Pendulum> nigelb: you're listed that you should be doing the loco stuff. did you get it done? (I don't see it in the google doc or the wiki which is why I ask)
<nigelb> Pendulum: I had no clue wht I was listed for
<nigelb> I have to write short descriptions and someone else will review it right?
<Pendulum> yep, I can review as long as you get them done in the next 3 hours or so :)
<nigelb> oh, plenty of time. I'll get to work on it :)
<Pendulum> and I suspect if I can't, someone else can :)
<Pendulum> just let me know when you want me to review :)
<nigelb> okay :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: can take a look at the KanchiLUG one?
<Pendulum> nigelb: looks good :)
<nigelb> \o/ :)
 * nigelb corrects a few typos and moves on
<nigelb> Pendulum: the amount of text in doctormo's post is very less, can I take from paultag's post?
<nigelb> oh, cancel that plan.  his blog is down
<Pendulum> nigelb: if what you write is only 1-2 sentances that's fine
<nigelb> aha, check out what I've written for the MA event
<Pendulum> nigelb: I'd suggest just putting in something about their being photos on the blog :)
<Pendulum> otherwise good
<nigelb> aha, ok
<nigelb> I've finished the next one too
<Pendulum> nigelb: looks good :)
 * nigelb breathes
<nigelb> I should be adding my name at the end or something?
<Pendulum> yeah, if you scroll down far enough, you'll find a list (pretty much at the bottom) of people who've workd on it
<nigelb> done :)
<nhandler> cjohnston: Can I get your scripts?
<nigelb> nhandler: we've not anything done, have we? :/
<nigelb> *not got
<nhandler> nigelb: We need the scripts ;) The project and branch are ready for them to be added
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> nhandler: I've put in a COPYING file in the reviewers team scripts, so you can use and modify it as per GPLv3
<nigelb> nhandler: Also, can you add the patch statics after the bug statiscs?
<nhandler> nigelb: Sure. You can also request a merge if you want ;)
<nigelb> I'll get it done over the week and request a merge
<nigelb> can you link me to the project, so I can bookmark?
<nhandler> nigelb: lwp:uwn
<nigelb> ok :)
<nigelb> nhandler: I didn't know that you needed a script for the team reports
<nigelb> I thought you just linked from that page that we all put our reports :)
<nhandler> nigelb: It fetches that page and parses all of the <Include> tags, removes wiki links, and formats it for the UWN
<nhandler> There are still a few bugs that I'll get around to fixing one of these days
<nigelb> pretty cool :)
<nigelb> haha, we should do that some time.  perhaps next year's gsoc project? :D
<nhandler> It is a bit small for a GSOC project. It would only take a few hours
<nigelb> well, all the scripts together should take a few weeks
<nigelb> anyone knows when akgraner will be around to sign off?
<holstein> after self?
<nigelb> h,
 * cjohnston is on the road now
<nigelb> cjohnston: isn't there something today too?
<nigelb> drupal conf?
<cjohnston> drupalconf fedora day ubucon and some more self
<cjohnston> 8 hour drive tho
<cjohnston> amber is talking at 1600 i think
<nigelb> cjohnston: bunking those? ;)
<cjohnston> ya.. we need to get back
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: did you take a cam?
<cjohnston> didnt use it
<cjohnston> chris did tho
 * nigelb will kick you *definitely*
<cjohnston> im bad about taking pics
<nigelb> Sigh, at least write up :)
<cjohnston> heh
<Pendulum> I have to head out for the rest of the day. I stuck ITB in both the wiki and the google doc. Hope everything goes smoothly!
<cjohnston> bye Pendulum !
<Pendulum> akgraner: if you need me for anything feel free to text me, but I can't promise to get back to you promptly
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-06
<NRWlion> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha NRWlion , had a nice sleep in?
<NRWlion> honestly i am at work atm
<NRWlion> so i have been awake since 7 am
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<NRWlion> told you about the thing with the civil protection didnt i?
<NRWlion> this kept me awake for the last 50 hrs
<MrChrisDruif> The last 50 hours....you should sleep, you know?
 * MrChrisDruif is still tired...
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: i know but my duties are not working by themselves
<NRWlion> so i have to be pressent
<NRWlion> -s
<MrChrisDruif> But didn't you have time to sleep?
<MrChrisDruif> Being awake for 50 is also not productive
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: i layed down a couple of times for an hr or 90 mins but was not able to get much of relaxation
<NRWlion> hi there
 * MrChrisDruif hopes he can sleep tonight.....restoring files from HDD running a LiveCD.....IN MY BEDROOM!
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: i cross fingers for you
<NRWlion> i will take some extra hrs tonight
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks....for estimation wasn't positive.....but it seems to become about 5h
<MrChrisDruif> So should be done before I go to bed...and the CD stopped spinning heavily already :)
<MrChrisDruif> 3.5h already =-O
<MrChrisDruif> Ahhh...just a mere 2 hours :D
<ghoulmann> akgraner: good morning (?) this is rik goldman, one who contacted you via email
<NRWlion> hey rik this is jens from the team
<ghoulmann> good to meet you, jens
<ghoulmann> I contacted Amber after a Tumblr call for community involvement.
<NRWlion> ok, may i ask if you have any journalistic background?
<ghoulmann> I want to learn more to see if it's the right fit. I'm experienced for leadership, am an experienced writer, copyeditor and editor, and tech writer. My journalism background is all in a self-published zine that's been around for 10 years or so.
<ghoulmann> not true: i've also published culture reviews for print and online publications.
<ghoulmann> i'm not sure I can commit to writing, but I can commit to copy editiing and higher level editorial tasks for sure.
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: great to hear about this ;) we could use people like you
<ghoulmann> (i'm not an efficient writer, so deadlines weigh to heavily on me in that domain). The end product is something I'm happy about, but my process is enervating.
<ghoulmann> NRWlion: great to hear it.
<ghoulmann> can I learn more aobut your mission, so I know we're right for each other?
 * NRWlion has experience in writing after working as freelancer for a Real Life newspaper for seven years and now running a press office
<NRWlion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam << try this one!
<ghoulmann> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rikgoldman
 * ghoulmann reading
<ghoulmann> I think the privileged position of the CoC in the editorial process is the most powerfully compelling aspect to me to so far.
 * NRWlion doesnt understand
<NRWlion> but i am at work now so my mind is a little bit drifted ;)
<ghoulmann> I like that abiding by the CoC is first on the list in vetting submissions
<ghoulmann> So it looks to me, that given my skillset, this is where I can be the strongest asset to the Ubuntu community. I feel the fit is good, and would be interested in how to follow through, for sure. I teach, so I've got the summer to work out how I can substantively contribute and still manage my time.
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: dont worry, i have two jobs, my studies and my duties as medic in my freetime. when there is a will to contribute there will be a way to do so ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
 * MrChrisDruif continues to lurk
<ghoulmann> excellent. Do I lurk until there's a task to take on?
<MrChrisDruif> There is a mailing-list, other then that I don't know how it works here... NRWlion was doing a fine job
<MrChrisDruif> I was just backing him up with his comment
<ghoulmann> ok. I'll subscribe.
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: i did take the list to a short introducting of mine
<NRWlion> so i would recommend for you to do the same
<NRWlion> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news-team
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2011-June/001310.html, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2011-June/001312.html and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2011-June/thread.html might be of interest for you because those links are containing the latest topics
<ghoulmann> thank you!
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: u r welcome
<akgraner> ghoulmann, hey!
<akgraner> thanks you all for coming forward to volunteer...
<akgraner> ghoulmann....I need to be away from my computer for just  afew more hours have some last minute items that need to be taken care with my kids but should be online tonight for a few hours
<akgraner> et al  even  ^^^
<NRWlion> good evening from Europe
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-07
<NRWlion> hi there
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha NRWlion
<NRWlion> the man who is always there
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif:
<NRWlion> :D
<NRWlion> hoe gaat die?
<MrChrisDruif> Not always
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good
<NRWlion> sounds great
<NRWlion> i have some stress (work) to finish by tonight
<NRWlion> so i am away now
<MrChrisDruif> Well....GET TO IT!
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<NRWlion> just checking if akgraner had some new
<NRWlion> s
<NRWlion> hi matt!
<ghoulmann> akgraner: sorry I missed you! left my client on at work all night, which was misleading. I'll be on day today.
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: hi there ;)
<ghoulmann> greetings, good to see you
<NRWlion> vice versa ;)
<NRWlion> how are things?
<NRWlion> btw. MrChrisDruif you are allowed to participate in this convo ;) no lurking :P
<MrChrisDruif> Where, what?
<ghoulmann> NRWlion: so far so good, but it's still earlier and all could still go to hell :) I teach, so every day is an adventure and a stand up routine.
<MrChrisDruif> What do you wanna talk about NRWlion ?
<ghoulmann> i think i have a substantive question - what does the publication use as a style guide?
<ghoulmann> ...that is, to where does it turn for matters of conventional grammar, usage?
<Pendulum> ghoulmann: American English
<Pendulum> I'm not sure we've ever gotten more specific than that, but usually I do stuff based off Chicago Manual of Style (mostly because that's what we used when I was working in publishing)
<ghoulmann> ok. i'm happy with any, as long as there's consistency.
<ghoulmann> Pendulum: thanks for the response
<Pendulum> the big thing is American English
<ghoulmann> ok, i'm set there.
<Pendulum> otherwise I think I've been the final proofreader on several issues and I don't always think specifically for a style guide, just make sure it's consistant
<ghoulmann> that's my priority as well. But when there's an inconsistency, it's nice to be able to appeal to single authority, regardless how arbitrary.
<Pendulum> :)
 * NRWlion waits for a response on his proposal to the list until he is able to continue work
<Pendulum> also, we don't correct spelling/punctuation mistakes inside quotations usually
<NRWlion> ok now i know where i never would like to work inside this team ... proofreading cause my english is bad as hell regarding spelling & punctuation
<ghoulmann> NRWlion: I teach rhetoric and comp. The last thing I want to do is correct petty errors unless they cause confusion. I prefer substantive revision and contributing to editorial decisions, but I have broad skills and a commitment, so I'll work toward being an asset in any way I'm useful.
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> ghoulmann: where do you teach?
<ghoulmann> a high school in maryland, Prior at WVU and Bethany College.
<ghoulmann> literature primarily, but also advanced tech and writing.
<Pendulum> nice :)
 * Pendulum will be spending some time in Maryland later this summer
<ghoulmann> it is nice to go to work happy.
<ghoulmann> Pendulum: let me know if you need a couch or a ride.
<Pendulum> heh. I'll be down for surgery so will probably be in hospital for about 1/2 of it
<ghoulmann> eeg.
<Pendulum> but one of my other specialists is also in MD so I'm down every 6 months or so anyway
<Pendulum> I'm thinking pre-surgery I might try to hold an Ubuntu Hour if I can get the MD LoCo interested
<ghoulmann> they are great.
<Pendulum> since when I was down last month I went to a DC LoCo meetup
<ghoulmann> much more active than dc loco, from what i can tell
<Pendulum> (I stayed with maco for part of my time down last month)
<ghoulmann> cool. i don't see much action from dc, but a lot of pr and marketing from MD.
<Pendulum> *nods*
<ghoulmann> i'm trying to get 12.04 release party hosted at my school.
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> not 11.10?
<MrChrisDruif> 12.04? That's next year
<ghoulmann> confused and hasty. I expect the next release to be during summer (without figuring it out. too hasty, yes 11.10
<ghoulmann> !s/expect/expected/
<Pendulum> s'ok
<Pendulum> releases are every 6 months :)
<Pendulum> so April and October
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<Pendulum> (with the exception of Dapper which was delayed until June when it came out, but that was before my time)
 * ghoulmann nods
<MrChrisDruif> Before any of use /me thinks
<NRWlion> aloha
<pleia2> akgraner: did you submit an rt ticket about the caching problems on ubuntu-news.org? I didn't see anything go to the editor account
<pleia2> I can submit the ticket if needed
<pleia2> it's really bad :\
<nhandler> pleia2: What is getting cached?
<pleia2> nhandler: I never see new posts when I go to ubuntu-news.org (and www.ubuntu-news.org is even worse)
<pleia2> I have to refresh a bunch of times, even then it doesn't always work
<pleia2> different browsers, different computers, akgraner said she saw similar behavior
<nhandler> pleia2: Ah, ok. I clear my cache rather frequently, so I haven't noticed.
<pleia2> even on a browser I've never gone to it on I get the ubuntu open week post from a month ago as the top post, nothing recent
<pleia2> you're not seeing this behavior at all?
<nhandler> Nope. I get jcastro's recent unity post
<pleia2> I can't see that at all :(
 * nhandler makes a note that we need to finalize some content guidelines for the fridge still
<pleia2> all I see is the latest ocelot post
<pleia2> I can see it if I go to the direct url though
<pleia2> 10:41:35 <&pleia2> can someone go to ubuntu-news.org and tell me the top post they see?
<pleia2> 10:45:55 <@jedijf> Ubuntu Open Week: May 2-6 2011
<pleia2> 10:46:02 < jamalta> pleia2: open week
<pleia2> 10:45:55 <@jedijf> By akgraner | Published: 2011-05-02
<pleia2> yeah, it's broken
<pleia2> 10:46:26 < sn9> Ubuntu Open Week: May 2-6 2011
<nhandler> pleia2: Out of curiosity, are you logged in to the site right now?
<pleia2> it says I am, but that's cached too, let me log in again
<pleia2> when I'm logged in I can see new posts
<nhandler> pleia2: I just tried connecting while not logged in, that gives me the Open Week post. Could it be a permission problem?
<pleia2> nhandler: possibly, but I've never seen this before and I don't know what changed
<nhandler> Neither do I. But it is definitely worth noting that being logged in shows the newer posts.
<pleia2> looking at individual posts there aren't any obvious difference between old and new posts
<nhandler> Yeah, and I'm not seeing anything under Settings that would cause this
<pleia2> alright, I'm going to assume akgraner didn't submit the ticket and I'll go ahead and submit one now
<pleia2> I'll cc the fridge editors gmail account
<nhandler> pleia2: Thanks.
<pleia2> ok, we have ticket 17242
<pleia2> akgraner: what's the ticket number for the openid problem?
 * nhandler really wishes there was a way to use the ubuntu login to add CCs to a ticket
<pleia2> that would be nice
<pleia2> it's interesting that they use rt at all rather than lp
<nhandler> pleia2: LP really doesn't work well for tasks. The permission settings also don't allow as fine grain control.
<pleia2> yeah
<nhandler> They were also using rt before lp was around, so it would require a change in workflow
<NRWlion> hi every1
<NRWlion> hi @ll
<ghoulmann|home> greets
 * NRWlion returns the greets immediately
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: how is it going? safely returned from shift as teacher?
 * NRWlion thinks that ghoulmann was the teacher
<ghoulmann|home> still am :)
 * MrChrisDruif thinks NRWlion remembered correctly ;)
<ghoulmann|home> thanks for listening to me blather enough to remember.
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: that is what journalists do ;)
<ghoulmann|home> hm, you managed not to bias it :)
<NRWlion> to what?
<ghoulmann|home> my short story.
<ghoulmann|home> to anything.
<ghoulmann|home> i've got a student doing an indie study on backtrack. it's killing me trying to keep up.
 * MrChrisDruif isn't a journalist <_<"
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: sorry its ticking towards midnight so i am not able to understand everything properly
<NRWlion> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> NRWlion; Still a half hour away ;)
<ghoulmann|home> fair enough :)
 * NRWlion celebrates another "victory" over MrChrisDruif and hides immediately#
<NRWlion> :P
<MrChrisDruif> A victory over me?
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: you must know that MrChrisDruif and I are fooling around a little since we first met here online
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: you aren't a journalist but i am ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Well...wasn't it #lubuntu? ;)
<ghoulmann|home> that much is clear :)
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: right
<MrChrisDruif> Well, be happy that you're a journalist and I'm not ;)
<MrChrisDruif> I am at least :P
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't care for things that won't last ;)
<MrChrisDruif> That's why I prefer wiki's...longer lasting if done correctly
<ghoulmann|home> going to hunt for fodder. til tomorrow, folks.
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: ;)
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: have a good hunt and a good nice
<MrChrisDruif> FoddeR?
<NRWlion> nice == night
<NRWlion> fodder == food i guess
<ghoulmann|home> yes.
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<ghoulmann|home> ciao.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...good luck
<MrChrisDruif> Did you do any of that translating you promised to do NRWlion ? ;)
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't forget stuff easily :P
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: affirmative for SII :D
<MrChrisDruif> You would do the same for Lubuntu ;)
<NRWlion> would i?
<MrChrisDruif> I think you said it once...
<MrChrisDruif> Should be viewable in the logs a few months back...if it was in #lubuntu....not sure about #lubuntu-offtopic
<NRWlion> well i guess it was -offtopic
<MrChrisDruif> Probably :P
<MrChrisDruif> :)*
 * NRWlion is nervous about an upcoming jobinterview tomorrow
<NRWlion> good n8t folks, a long day is waiting for me
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well nhandler
<MrChrisDruif> Woops...
<MrChrisDruif> Was for NRWlion nhandler
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-08
<NRWlion> goooood morning ubuntu-world
<NRWlion> morning
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha NRWlion
 * NRWlion is nervous as hell due to the upcoming job interview
<MrChrisDruif> Don't be
<MrChrisDruif> They're human too...
<MrChrisDruif> Just in a slightly different position, but I think they will have some slight nervousness as well...(depending on the experience in interviewing people to hire for jobs)
<NRWlion> its a three vs one interview. three of them vs me ;)
<NRWlion> so i think they may have a little advantage
<MrChrisDruif> Three vs one....not a good company then
<NRWlion> lecture is over
<NRWlion> wish me luck!
<NRWlion> g2g there now
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck and take care NRWlion
<NRWlion> cu
<NRWlion> hi
<ghoulmann> morning
<ghoulmann> (here anyway)
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: its 2.40 pm in europe
<ghoulmann> NRWlion: hmm. not quite germany. where are you?
<NRWlion> i am located in Bochum, North-Rhine Westfalia, GER ;)
<ghoulmann> how wrong of me. Ich war ein jahr im Heidelberg. Mein Deutsch ist immer noch scheiss (trotzdem?)
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: your german is better then my english ;)
<ghoulmann> doch. that is far from the truth.
<ghoulmann> all my peers taught me at Uni is "affentittengeil"
<ghoulmann> and how to drink with Gadamer.
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: i could teach you ;)
<ghoulmann> NRWlion: I may take you up on that. Maybe I'll switch gnome to german in a couple of weeks to get started.
<ghoulmann> I hatte 8 jahre Deutsch studiert. I habe nur in Deutschland eigentlich gelernt. oh god that's bad.
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: feel free ;) offer is active and will not expire ;)
<ghoulmann> sehr danke?
<NRWlion> danke sehr ;)
<ghoulmann> shitstorm. lol
<NRWlion> ???
<ghoulmann> as in oh shit i got it wrong.
<ghoulmann> i could use some quick terms translated: linux appliance, patch, virtual machine, and script.
<NRWlion> hang on
<NRWlion> im in class
<ghoulmann> no rush.
<NRWlion> linux appliance = Linux Geräte / Apparat, Patch = Patch, virtual machine = "virtuelle Maschine" / Virtualisierung, Script = Script
<ghoulmann> perfect. I owe you.
<NRWlion> ;)
<NRWlion> i definitely will take you on this one ;)
<NRWlion> my little bro needs english teaching ;)
<ghoulmann> Well, I'm a veteran English teacher...when I'm on vacation in two weeks, we can try to exploit this technology and get some learning done.
<NRWlion> ghoulmann: just kidding ;)
<NRWlion> i have some projects to get done so i am busy the next weeks
<NRWlion> i am part of a commission planning to install a regional press officer for civil protection
<NRWlion> ;)
<ghoulmann> i love the ubuntu community. diversely qualified and passionate people.
 * NRWlion too
<NRWlion> re
<NRWlion> hi jono
<jono> hey NRWlion
<NRWlion> how is it going
<popey> ooo, that works then
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: for #ubuntu-news is: Next Meeting: TBD Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam | http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<nhandler> akgraner: If you are leaving, we will also want to give someone else full access in this channel. Possibly UbuntuIrcCouncil until we have a new council?
<NRWlion> hi there
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-09
<NRWlion> morning!
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha NRWlion
<NRWlion> Mahalo bra
<MrChrisDruif> Pehea `oe?
<MrChrisDruif> NRWlion; You know Mahalo means Thanks you?
<MrChrisDruif> NRWlion; Have you got an askubuntu account?
<NRWlion> MrChrisDruif: no i havent, why?
<MrChrisDruif> I wanted another up-vote on my quicklist O:-)
<NRWlion> and yes i know Mahalo means thanks
<NRWlion> :P
<MrChrisDruif> What does bra mean? I only know of the object "bra"
<NRWlion> bra = bro
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh :)
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> what would I need to do to also get publishing access to Ubuntu News?
<dholbach> I want to start a weekly update on Ubuntu Development today and not have to bother you every single time :-)
<jono> nigelb, pleia2, akgraner ^^
<nigelb> dholbach: akgraner / pleia2 / nhandler would be the people I guess.
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/bla.html if you're impatient and want to have an idea what this is about :)
<pleia2> dholbach: the easiest way is to send an email to the ubuntu-news-team list, that's one of the sources we pull from
<pleia2> nhandler: have you seen akgraner? I haven't heard from her an UWN didn't go out yesterday :(
<pleia2> it's been several days since I've heard anything
<dholbach> pleia2, won't you have to reformat everything then?
<dholbach> and relink, etc
<pleia2> dholbach: if you want to add directly to the wiki, you can go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter and go under the "Next Issue (work in progress)" section that has the draft
<dholbach> pleia2, I was thinking of http://ubuntu-news.org/ - isn't that what this channel is also about?
<dholbach> the wiki I know, yes
<pleia2> oh, sorry, I thought you meant the newsletter :)
<dholbach> I'm happy to add it there as well if people think it's useful there as well
<nigelb> dholbach: I think it would be nice to go out with UWN too :)
<pleia2> ugh, it looks like ubuntu-news.org is broken
<pleia2> submitting another ticket...
<dholbach> in which way is it broken right now?
<pleia2> W3 Total Cache Error: some files appear to be missing or out of place. Please re-install plugin or remove /srv/ubuntu-news.org/www/wp-content/db.php.
<pleia2> when you try to log in
<dholbach> oops
<pleia2> and openid has been broken for over a month
<dholbach> that sounds rather broken indeed
<pleia2> akgraner said she submitted a ticket about the openid thing
<dholbach> let me know about the ticket number as soon as you have it - it might be worth prodding the folks (vanguard and others) in #canonical-sysadmin about it regularly :)
<dholbach> but at least it seems like jcastro was able to login 2 days ago
<pleia2> I was able to log in yesterday
<pleia2> looks like they fixed the caching problem I submitted a ticket about though
<pleia2> dholbach: cced you on the ticket, #17256
<dholbach> thanks
<pleia2> once this is fixed I'll submit another about openid (akgraner never gave us the ticket number)
<pleia2> currently we have to log in with our wordpress accounts over http, not good :(
<dholbach> ugh, yes
<pleia2> anyway! once this is sorted we can give you a writing account :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<pleia2> when you write a post just let us know in here and we'll review it, once you have a few posts under your belt we can give you publishing access too
<dholbach> sounds great
<dholbach> I'll publish it in my own blog for the first round
<dholbach> and put it into UWN
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=1013
<pleia2> cool
<nhandler> dholbach: When the site is fixed, there is an Ubuntu account that you can use to compose the post. Then just post a link here and we can approve it (if it is heavily formatted, otherwise, email works fine).
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<nhandler> (3rd method on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit)
<nhandler> pleia2: Out of curiosity, what were your views on posting content directly to the fridge rather than reposting it from another blog?
<dholbach> sweet
<pleia2> nhandler: historically I think original content was welcome on the fridge, it just never really happened because there weren't people to write it, so I'm ok with it rather than just having reposts
<nhandler> pleia2: My biggest issue with having original content is that it ends up only being from the editors (in place of them using their personal blogs).
<pleia2> nhandler: in theory I think we want to have some "reporters" who write articles who aren't strictly editors like us
<nhandler> pleia2: Right. But it would be nice if those articles weren't just about their own personal pet projects (although that requires more work)
<pleia2> nhandler: yeah, we should review our posting and editing policies in general, I haven't looked at the docs in too long
<pleia2> nhandler: also, if akgraner doesn't show up do we want to push an UWN this weekend? I will be around most of the weekend
<nhandler> pleia2: I haven't been pulling links or doing anything like I did 2 weeks ago. I'm up for pushing a normal UWN (we won't have the translations/other stuff akgraner wanted to launch with) with your help
<pleia2> sounds good
<pleia2> I'll try to pull in some links over the next couple days
<pleia2> I was talking to one of the california guys last night at our ubuntu hour and he was concerned that he still doesn't know how to contribute to UWN even though he wants to, so hopefully we can get some other things pushed soon to make a better path to contributions
<nhandler> pleia2: If we are just going with a normal UWN, should we wipe all of the old stuff (I think that might be best since it is a few weeks old now)
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Next Meeting: TBD Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam | http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<pleia2> probably :( sorry to have to get rid of all the work you put in
<pleia2> actually, while the new isn't super "fresh" I think those are good articles that can stand the test of time
<pleia2> we can pull some of them, but a few can stay :)
 * pleia2 goes back to work
<NRWlion> good evening from Germany
<NRWlion> nobody there?
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-10
<NRWlion> hi there
<pleia2> ubuntu-news.org logins work again :)
<pleia2> just submitted the ticket about openid
<pleia2> #46273
<nhandler> pleia2: Great. I'm rather interested in seeing what they find out re:no new stories on Monday
<pleia2> nhandler: same here, since the login error yesterday was another cache one (looks like they deleted or disabled some caching thing) I suspect it's somewhere along those lines
<pleia2> I figured I submit this one now and maybe they can look at this too on monday ;)
<nhandler> pleia2: It would probably be best to figure out who gets assigned to it on Monday and then gently poke them in #canonical-sysadmin
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> also, good morning nhandler! :)
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> this editor account was a good idea, I wish we had started using it earlier for tickets :)
<pleia2> alright, hopefully they realize the tickets are two separate problems now
<nhandler> pleia2: I still think it might have been better to set it up as a private ML, but at least the current setup works
<pleia2> yeah, probably
<nhandler> However, I think we should wait a bit before filing more RT requests ;)
<pleia2> haha, yes
<pleia2> get these important ones sorted first
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-11
<NRWlion> hey there
<pleia2> I have a dentist appointment in a bit and a few other things I want to get done this morning, but I'll go through planet for the past week and a couple key mailing lists for loco news
<pleia2> not sure where we should look for the more generic non-member news though
<pleia2> as far as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue220 goes, I'd say we can keep the current LoCo news (it's not *that* out-dated), maybe refresh the launchpad news with what is on their blog now
<pleia2> probably drop most stuff from The Planet section to refresh it
<pleia2> the upcoming meeting stuff is really tedious, I think we should move forward with the plan of just linking to the fridge calendar
<nhandler> pleia2: No objections from me for any of that stuff.
 * pleia2 is on call and actually has had to do work today, no fun at all :)
<pleia2> (also, I hate Exchange a lot)
<nhandler> pleia2: Want me to pull links then?
<pleia2> nhandler: I probably won't get to it until later this afternoon california time (it's 11AM now)
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. I'll start going through the planet then.
<pleia2> do we have any one in channel who is available for summary writing later today?
 * pleia2 nudges a few people
<pleia2> yay Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> hi
<pleia2> nhandler: adding planet links to http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas or..?
<nhandler> pleia2: That pad has been acting up for me lately. Any objections to using the google doc?
<pleia2> this one? https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<nhandler> pleia2: Yep
<pleia2> that's fine
<pleia2> for anyone who wishes to help with summaries but hasn't yet, you can look at old UWN issues for examples of how it's done, pretty much one or two sentences about the article ie:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue219
<pleia2> browse through "The Planet" section for examples
<pleia2> not sure where Randall's call for Ubuntu Community Week presenters should go, I guess it's loco?
<pleia2> and there is his blog and the ML post
 * pleia2 adds to google docs, we can sort later
 * pleia2 found some time to toss some links on https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<pleia2> now off to the dentist!
<NRWlion> hi there
<rww> hello!
<NRWlion> oh somebody there ^^ didnt expect to see some1 here ;)
<pleia2> nhandler: I think we want to include the karmic and dapper EOLs and the alpha1 release
<pleia2> it's slightly stale, but important stuff
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-12
<pleia2> oh, someone else is editing the page too
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm doing some work on it. I agree about the EOLs and release. Also, do you remember if we were including the names in the posts from the plaet?
<pleia2> nhandler: ah, yeah it looks like we do want to include names
<pleia2> I'll be around more tomorrow, need to spend some quality time with the boyfriend this evening :)
<NRWlion> morning!
<NRWlion> hi there
<NRWlion> hey popey!
<popey> lo
<NRWlion> hey nigel
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> anyone available to do some summary writing?
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<nhandler> o/
<pleia2> morning, nhandler :)
<nhandler> Hello pleia2
<pleia2> Liraz as added his stats stuff, I think I'll go and delete all the old stuff
<pleia2> and I'll find that script in lp again to regenerate the security vuln list
<nhandler> pleia2: Great. I'm going to add a few summaries. Are you around tomorrow to help publish the final issue?
<pleia2> unfortunately this week itself is bad for me, I'm the only one in the office all week (my boss is out of town)
<pleia2> I wouldn't mind kicking UWN out the door today
<nhandler> akgraner: Sorry to add to the todo list, but did you ever get additional people added as moderators to post the UWN to the forum? Also, can you update the gdoc to the newer format (it should prompt you if you open it iirc)
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm gone at 20:30 UTC. So we should get working then ;)
 * pleia2 gets to work! :)
<pleia2> looks like for now we'll still need to nudge our forum admin friends (I thought she send a request to get us added as mods on the UWNforum, but I guess it never went through)
<pleia2> oh nice, Lirax did the security stuff too
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue220?action=diff&rev2=198&rev1=197
<NRWlion> hi there!
<pleia2> and deleting "Upcoming Meetings and Events" content and just putting in the calendar link
<pleia2> hey nhandler
<pleia2> err NRWlion
<NRWlion> pleia2: have a good evening
<NRWlion> is there any update about  the news thing?
<pleia2> NRWlion: we're working on the ubuntu weekly newsletter right now :)
<NRWlion> pleia2: nice, any help needed?
<NRWlion> sitting in front of the TV watching F1
<NRWlion> ;)
<pleia2> NRWlion: know of any ubuntu-related news from 3rd party sites? (ie: not from official ubuntu mailing lists or blogs)
<pleia2> we need some stories for the newsletter, don't have any yet :(
<pleia2> or from blogs by people who aren't ubuntu members
 * pleia2 needs to get sec stats for 11.04
<NRWlion> pleia2: copy ... finding information now
<pleia2> NRWlion: great, thanks!
<NRWlion> are we having a deadline?
<pleia2> should be from the past week, starting June 4th
<pleia2> well, we're shooting to publish by 20:00 UTC, not sure we'll make it though
<pleia2> so as many links as you can get in the next hour would be good
<NRWlion> try looking but need to re-configure my system
<pleia2> once we have links we need 1-3 sentence summaries about them
<pleia2> no worries if you can't do it, just let us know
<NRWlion> copy. 1 hr deadline
<NRWlion> pleia2: http://www.ubuntunewswatch.com/ << something like this?
<NRWlion> pleia2: http://www.ubuntunewswatch.com/the-wonders-of-intercasino-online-gambling/ << this sounds great
<pleia2> yeah, news from there is fine
<pleia2> or not
<pleia2> that sounds like spam :)
<NRWlion> well i am just pushing the links
<pleia2> so you should pick out articles which are good and have to do with ubuntu
<pleia2> (that article has nothing to do with ubuntu)
<pleia2> dailyubuntu.com may have some better ones
<nigelb_> o/
 * rww takes a look
<pleia2> thanks rww :)
<pleia2> you can dump the links here, or http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas or at the bottom of https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<nigelb_> are there summaries to be written?
<pleia2> nigelb_: in the google doc
<rww> PCWorld's been doing a 30 days of Ubuntu thing last week and this week, dunno if that works. It starts at http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/229187/30_days_with_ubuntu_linux.html
<pleia2> that works :)
<rww> Braid's on Software Center now: http://braid-game.com/news/?p=703
<holstein> i dropped a few in, looks like the 'other' section is done
<rww> There's a nice post on DEX at http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2011/06/08/dex-finishes-first-batch-of-derivative-patches-for-debian/
<pleia2> that would be in the planet section
<pleia2> but seems reasonable to add
<NRWlion> pleia2: i have found a german article regarding Ubuntu being installed on Tablets
<pleia2> NRWlion: we need english articles :\
<NRWlion> i could try to translate it .d
<pleia2> not worth the effort, I'd stick to finding english articles
<rww> Dunno where or whether this fits, but KDE 4.6.4 got packaged for natty: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-464
<rww> I am looking for unofficial stuff, honest ;P
<pleia2> hehe
<NRWlion> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/category/news/ << here might be sth
<pleia2> NRWlion: we want to find individual articles :) so if you want to go through that and pick out some, please do
<NRWlion> pleia2: i have not enough knowledge about the technical stuff :(
<rww> Tom's Hardware review of 11.04: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-11.04-natty-narwhal,2943.html
<pleia2> good one
<NRWlion> pleia2: hope this one could be good as well
<NRWlion> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/gnome-3s-awesome-new-contacts-app-gets-shown-off-and-boy-is-it-pretty/
<NRWlion> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/unity-community-contributor-plans-for-11-10/
<rww> There was an Ubuntu bug day on the 9th: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110609
<pleia2> nhandler: argh, I am bzr n00bing it up, can you help me when you have a moment? (trying to update the uwn branch but I'm not a member of ~uwn so I need to do a merge proposal)
<NRWlion> pleia2: more i cant find atm ... sorry
<pleia2> NRWlion: no problem, thanks for looking
<NRWlion> i hope i could contribute a little thing :/
<pleia2> working on "Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings" now
<nhandler> pleia2: Is it a small change?
<pleia2> nhandler: yeah, just adding Natty and Maverick sec .py scripts
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. If you want to create the merge proposal or send me a diff or something, I can push it.
<pleia2> nhandler: my problem is I can't figure out how to get it into lp :)
<pleia2> commit and..?
<nhandler> pleia2: bzr push lp:~lyz/uwn/natty-maverick-security or something like that
<nhandler> pleia2: You can then propose the branch for merging using the web interface
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> yeah, I found that :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Set me as the reviewer for the MP
<pleia2> these should actually be rewritten so we can ./Security natty june
<pleia2> or somesuch
<pleia2> the diff is just adding those two files http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lyz/uwn/natty-maverick-security/view/head:/security-and-updates/Maverick.py & Natty.py
<rww> Not finding much else. Everyone's been talking about OpenOffice.org instead this week ;)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> thanks rww
<pleia2> anyone else available to help with summaries on https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en ?
<pleia2> ok, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue220 everything from "Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings" down is done except for Credits
<pleia2> so we need to get rolling on these summaries and making sure they are properly organized
<pleia2> nhandler: we're deleting everything in the Issue220 template under the headings "Launchpad News" and "The Planet" (except the Karmic EOL) - confirm?
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah. Unless you want to keep Jono's posts (which are plans for the cycle and not really outdated)
<pleia2> Ara's is not horrible either
<nhandler> True. I guess we can leave them in. They are already written and don't hurt anything
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> ok, on it
<pleia2> how do we feel about the whole blog post that dholbach pasted in the beginning of the issue?
<pleia2> keeping dholbach's "get more contributors" post in there too
<nhandler> pleia2: I don't think it should stay how it is. Maybe we should break it up into parts. For instance, we don't really tend to post interviews and stuff like that as much
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> maybe move it down to the planet section and make it into a summary?
<nhandler> pleia2: That sounds better
<pleia2> ok, pulling it from the template and putting in in our google doc with the others
<nhandler> pleia2: Your branch should be merged
<pleia2> thanks!
<rww> perhaps "Ubuntu Community Week: It's New!" and "Open Call for Presenters: Ubuntu Community Week¨ on the Google Doc should be merged?
<nhandler> pleia2: No problem. Although I think I probably did someting wrong (as I think your merge commit message should have shown up)
<nhandler> rww: Yep
<pleia2> rww: yeah, and I'm thinking they should go into the LoCo News section
<rww> merged and moved :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<rww> I've been adding summaries too, btw, if someone wants to check and make sure I'm not doing a terrible job at it ;)
<rww> also, are the ==headers== for planet posts supposed to have the poster's names in them? some do and some don't
<pleia2> they should
<pleia2> I forgot we were keeping names when I copied them over :)
<NRWlion> g2g now - film night and basketball this night ;)
<NRWlion> cu
<nhandler> Bye NRWlion. Thanks for your help
<NRWlion> nhandler: didnt help much ... sorry 4 that. i am more into layout and stuff :(
<pleia2> nigelb: nice, your ramhost?
<pleia2> ok, we need to find some podcasts and figure out what we're putting up in the General Community News section
<nigelb> pleia2: yes :-)
<pleia2> (as well as continued summary writing, I added the launchpad links)
<nhandler> pleia2: I think the alpha 1 and possibly the EOLs should go under General rather than planet
<pleia2> sounds good
 * nhandler goes to do some LP summaries
<nigelb> btw, shouldn't we remove the 6.06, 9.04, and 9.10 updates sections?
<rww> summaries apart from LP are done
<pleia2> nigelb: they are removed
<pleia2> where are you seeing them?
<pleia2> rww: you rock \o/
<nigelb> pleia2: ah, I saw them earlier I guess :)
<rww> pleia2: I'm not the only one, more than half of them were done already :)
<pleia2> yeah, holstein was helping out earlier too
 * nigelb wrote one summary :-)
<nigelb> which isn't much...
<pleia2> nigelb: can you do the LP ones?
<nigelb> Yeah :-)
<nigelb> link me to do the doc again, restarted irssi for ipv6 :-)
<pleia2> nhandler: I think we can put dholbach's dev update post in general community news too (and drop his name)
<pleia2> nigelb: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<rww> nigelb: welcome to irssipv6 land :)
<nigelb> rww: :)
<pleia2> I connect with it on oftc, but not freenode
 * pleia2 was just doing it on oftc to be a dork, actually misses the reverse dns that linode doesn't do for ipv6 yet
<rww> I'm only doing IPv6 at all to be a dork, so...
<nigelb> I'm trying to connect to oftc, but something's messed up there for me
<nigelb> rww++
<rww> and yeah, Linode needs to start doing IPv6 rDNS :(
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, in summary form, that should be fine
<pleia2> but 2001:470:1:12::29 has rdns :) (that's on a VPS on a server my boyfriend runs at he.net)
<pleia2> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2011/05/29/full-circle-podcast-20-a-dutch-pirate-with-false-teeth/
<pleia2> is from May 29th, but we are short on podcasts
<pleia2> only have http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2011/06/08/s04e08-caught-somewhere-in-time/
<pleia2> nigelb: working on lp summaries?
<pleia2> I guess not
<nhandler> I'll finish it then
<pleia2> thanks, I'm finishing up podcast stuffs
<pleia2> releasing today before 20:30 was optimistic :) we'll spend the rest of the afternoon editing and doing whatever prep we can to release tomorrow
<nhandler> pleia2: That is fine. Like I said, I'll be out today but available tomorrow to do any release/publishing stuff we need.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> thanks nhandler
<rww> alrighty, I got distracted. What needs doing nwo?
<nhandler> pleia2: We have summaries (although the posts were a bit more technical)
<pleia2> ok great, just finished up podcasts
<pleia2> copying both lp and podcast sections over now
<nhandler> Great pleia2 !
<pleia2> then we'll be ready for issue summaries and editing :D
<nhandler> pleia2: Do we want to include the announcement about the first round of Ubuntu Forum Members under forum news?
<pleia2> nhandler: oh, good one!
 * nhandler added it to the gdoc
 * pleia2 copies over
<nhandler> Thanks
<pleia2> ok, based on this we have the following left to do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<pleia2> Credits (I'll do that now)
<pleia2> Welcome (actually step 7, should be moved down)
<pleia2> In this Issue
<pleia2> then we do editing (proof reading, link checking)
<pleia2> looks like the welcome has been sparse lately, I'll do that now too
<pleia2> someone want to tackle "In this Issue"?
 * rww takes a look
<nhandler> rww: If you aren't up for it, I can
<pleia2> ok, Credits and Welcome are done
<rww> What's supposed to be in "In This Issue"? The bulletpoint list of contents?
<nhandler> pleia2: So do we want to try and publish it today? Or just prep it and send it out tomorrow?
<nhandler> rww: Yep
<nhandler> rww: Look at Issue 219 for an example
<pleia2> nhandler: think we can get it out before you have to leave? I didn't do the release steps last time either, not sure how much work goes into re-formatting for email and forums
<rww> okays, I'll do that.
<rww> (I have work in < 1.5 hours, btw)
<nhandler> pleia2: We can try. We just need to find people to proof
 * pleia2 tries!
<pleia2> :)
<nhandler> pleia2, rww: So are you two writing up the last few sections now, or do you need me to write something?
<pleia2> I think "In this Issue" is the last of it
<nhandler> And I think rww was doing that
<Pendulum> I can proofread if y'all want?
<rww> I'm about to edit it in
<holstein> yeah, i got a little busy
<nhandler> Pendulum: That would be great.
<holstein> i'll be in later though and see if theres anything left :)
<nhandler> I'm checking links (I can't easily spell check from here)
<pleia2> stlsaint: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue220
<pleia2> for proof reading :)
<pleia2> and Pendulum too, thanks!
<stlsaint> pleia2: how do we offer corrections?
<nhandler> stlsaint: I'd just make them in here (IRC) for now
<nhandler> (To avoid having multiple people editing)
<stlsaint> nhandler: well its pretty small, maybe even not worth it now that i sit and stare at it but should there be a (,) after the word developer in:
<stlsaint> It includes upcoming dates and milestones relevant to developers, a discussion with Paolo Sammicheli on his experiences as a developer, and tips about getting involved with Ubuntu.
<rww> Should I be changing LoCo to !LoCo to avoid it autolinking?
<Pendulum> rww: that's what we used to do
<pleia2> stlsaint: that's the kind of editing we need :) thanks!
<rww> k, i'll do that now
<stlsaint> pleia2: kk, gotcha
<nhandler> stlsaint, pleia2: Grammatically, I think that is actually fine. They have started including the comma before the last item in lists now
<Pendulum> either way is correct
<pleia2> ah ok
<Pendulum> (it's called an Oxford comma)
<pleia2> well, in general, "small" things like that are what we want editors for :)
<rww> Yup. I switched from no-comma to comma when I moved to the US :)
<Pendulum> rww: you're not from the US?
<rww> Pendulum: I moved from England in 2002
<Pendulum> is the extra line after LoCo news and then after LoCo Team Reapprovals in the 'In This Issue' list intentional?
<Pendulum> (or is it my browser? ;-) )
<rww> There isn't an extra line in the source. I think Ubuntu Wiki's just weird. I noticed it on the previous issue too.
<stlsaint> pleia2: same scenario here: They are, however, recommended for Ubuntu developers and those who want to help in testing, reporting, and fixing bugs.
<rww> it only happens for me in the new wikistyle
<pleia2> stlsaint: yeah, I think we'll stick with the oxford comma
<stlsaint> ha, i was just reading the chat log and noticed
<pleia2> yeah, the new wiki formatting breaks lists a bit
<Pendulum> for things like that instance I usually use it, for lists where each item is a single word I tend not to use it
<Pendulum> (re: the Oxford comma)
 * stlsaint is now tracking the oxford comma
<Pendulum> in the thing about 6.06 it's not clear whether you're just talking about server edition or not
<Pendulum> (in the summary, I mean)
<nhandler> Only broken links appear to be some CammelCases that we need to remove in a step or two
<nigelb> pleia2: yes. stepped out for midnight coffee :-)
<stlsaint> nhandler: should there be a (s) in towards here: Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu.
<rww> I think so
<nhandler> That might need fixing in the template as well
<nigelb> oh,its down.
<nigelb> *done
<pleia2> nigelb: yeah, we finished summaries
<rww> although Google says it's a British vs. US thing again
<Pendulum> toward/towards should be fine either way
<stlsaint> nhandler: and here: You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<stlsaint> Pendulum: ^^
<pleia2> nhandler: do you want to edit the wiki for things the proof-readers find?
<nhandler> That comma can be removed stlsaint
<stlsaint> is the (,) and the extra (or) suppose to be there?
<stlsaint> oh nevermind
<stlsaint> sorry
<nhandler> pleia2: I don't think we have any actual changes to make yet (besides this last comment)
<nhandler> But yeah, I can make the changes
<nigelb> pleia2: Sorry about that. I wwas falling asleep and went to catch coffee before the nearest place closed at 1 am.
<Pendulum> should be: LoCo Team Re-Approvals Are Underway
<Pendulum> (and in fact that bothers me so much that it's wrong that I'm going to poke Laura about fixing the title on her blog ;-) )
 * rww goes to get lunch
<stlsaint> Pendulum: Planet Ubuntu-it gets new theme
<pleia2> Pendulum: well for 6.06 desktop went away 2 years ago, think it's required in the summary?
 * nigelb is now sufficiently caffienated.
<nhandler> Also, try to stick to the `` syntax for fixing CammelCase links (I think that is what we agreed on for some reason or another a while ago)
<stlsaint> Pendulum: can that be: Planet Ubuntu gets new theme
<Pendulum> pleia2: yeah, because you might get new people who don't know
<pleia2> we tend to stick to what the blog titles actually are instead of editing them for the newsletter
<stlsaint> Pendulum: sorr,y meant pleia2 on that one
<nigelb> stlsaint: No, its about the italian planet.
<Pendulum> pleia2: part of it is that it talks generally about 6.06 until the last line where it mentions 6.06 server
<stlsaint> nigelb: well should that be capital letters than?
<nlsthzn-work> What is this place and what am I doing here? /silly genie :p
<Pendulum> in the LoCo re approvals summary, 'statuateses' should be 'statuses'
<nigelb> stlsaint: hrm, that's an attempt at title casing ubuntu-it, not sure which way is correct :-)
<nhandler> I'd leave it the way it is
<Pendulum> stlsaint: this is where we usually leave it capitalised the same way as the blog post. and that's how the blog post has it
<stlsaint> kk
<Pendulum> drives my worked-in-publishing brain up the wall some of the stuff where it's poor gramatically, but I'll survive ;-)
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> although I really am going to poke Laura because the lack of hyphen in re-approval makes me want to hit my head against a wall
<Pendulum> (I can cope with the capitalisation stuff because some of it is style-guide variable, but the hyphen isn't)
<nigelb> heh
<stlsaint> is this spelled correctly: misceclaneous
<pleia2> nope :)
<Pendulum> at the very least it has an extra c, but I'd need to look it up to confirm correct spelling
<stlsaint> its missing a (l)
<stlsaint> for sure
<nigelb> Studio A again (with *podcats*)
<nigelb> ^^
<pleia2> thanks, we'll run spell-check on this too before publishing
<Pendulum> in Getting started with launchpadlib summary there should be a comma after 'Launchpad' and before 'but' in the first line
<pleia2> I like potcats
<Pendulum> how about podcats?
<pleia2> hahaha
<pleia2> oh dear
<pleia2> I am in san francisco
 * pleia2 typos typos
<Pendulum> :)
<nigelb> and "Also, dont miss the"
<nigelb> "features a top 5 web *mangement* tools"
<nigelb> ok, that's all I can find in a quick glance :-)
<Pendulum> second sentance of the JS YUI testing summary should start: They feel like a safety net when making changes and are a
<Pendulum> (take out comma and 2nd 'they')
<pleia2> nhandler: you got this? I need to run out and grab some lunch
<nigelb> For the Ubuntu UK Podcast, the bulleting looks odd at "In the news"
<nhandler> pleia2: Yep. Although I don't think I'll be able to publish before leaving :(
<nhandler> pleia2: I'll do what I can, and you can either go ahead without me, or I'll do it tomorrow (or possibly tonight if I get back early)
<nigelb> The bullets for lococast have a spacing between them. Is that intentional?
<pleia2> ok, planning on release tomorrow then
<stlsaint> i cant find no other relevant changes folks
<stlsaint> moved from grammar to mostly spelling though
<nhandler> pleia2: Sounds good. That is on-time anyway ;)
<nhandler> Alright. Let me save my changes so we can run it through a real spell-checker
<Pendulum> in the Braid is now available section, should be Ryan C. Gordon
<nigelb> Pendulum: Does the two sentences starting with 'One' in summary to my post read odd?
<nhandler> It is saving now. Anv volunteers to run it through a spell-checker?
<nhandler> (Please refresh)
<rww> sure
<stlsaint> Pendulum: i noticed that as well but thought it was "too" small a change
<nhandler> Thanks
<Pendulum> nigelb: a little odd, but so minor that I didn't even notice it
<nigelb> Ignore it then :)
<Pendulum> exactly :)
<popey> can I ask for the mention of OggCamp11 in the UUPC section to be a link to http://oggcamp.org/ ?
<popey> or is that a pain?
<popey> actually nvm there's a link to the show page thats enough
<nigelb> nhandler: when we refer to repository, do we use oneric or ocelot? Isn't it the former?
 * popey hides again
<nigelb> *to a
<nhandler> pleia2: I can add in a link
<nigelb> tabfail :p
<nhandler> err popey ^
<nhandler> nigelb: More like lag fail
<popey> well, owncloud would be nice to link too
<nigelb> heh
<rww> s/Reapprovals/Re-Approvals/ in "In This Issue". Spellchecker doesn't know what "showstopper" or "Pre-releases" are in Oneiric Alpha 1 section. "CDs" in the Ubuntu UK LoCo CDs section (I dunno whether that's right or not)...
<rww> nigelb: oneiric
<nhandler> pleia2: Have a link?
<nigelb> Ubuntu's multiverse repository (ocelot-only) --> needs fixing
<popey> nhandler: owncloud.org
 * popey autocorrects nhandler's tabfail ;)
<nhandler> popey: I'm usually better, but I have a bit of lag which makes typing on irc a pain
<rww> "dialup" and "pre-installed" in the same section. s/launchpadplib/launchpadlib/ in the launchpadlib section...
<nigelb> and its DebConf, not Debconf.
<nhandler> nigelb: Yeah, it should be the adjective, not the animal
<nigelb> I should patch gedit's dictionary so that it recognizes my last name :p
<rww> I think "python programming how-to's" should be "Python programming howtos", but I'm not sure.
<rww> nigelb: add Krumbach while you're at it ;P
<rww> spellcheck done
<nigelb> heh
<nhandler> rww: I'm not sure if one is more right or not. Both are used (re: howto)
<nigelb> I did a spell check too, looks good.
<nhandler> I just saved my changes. We are done with step 26. I'll leave it like this until tomorrow. Feel free to make minor grammatical/spelling corrections to the wiki if you see them
<nhandler> And if you helped, make sure you are listed in the credits
<nhandler> Thanks again everyone for helping out. It will be nice being able to release tomorrow
<nigelb> \o/
<Pendulum> rww: at the least it shouldn't have the apostrophe
<stlsaint> cool
<Pendulum> (how-to vs. howto I think is interchangable)
<nhandler> pleia2: Should we write up a special intro saying that we are trying to bring back UWN and to expect some major changes over the next few weeks?
 * nigelb hugs nhandler, Pendulum, pleia2, rww, and stlsaint :-)
<stlsaint> nigelb: o/
<stlsaint> just remembered that i am subscribed to the newsletter but havent been getting it (i dont think) lemme check
<nhandler> stlsaint: We haven't been sending it out
<stlsaint> ah kk
<IdleOne> pleia2: still need someone to read?
<rww> oh gods, don't let IdleOne do it, you'll end up with "would of" all over the place
 * rww runs
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> fine :(
<rww> but yes, "Feel free to make minor grammatical/spelling corrections to the wiki if you see them"
<IdleOne> rww: If you were drinking tea right now, you would not be speaking.
<IdleOne> :)
<rww> I'm going to add IYWDTRNYWNBS to !stfu one of these days
<IdleOne> lol
<rww> anyways, work time. I'll do the same when I get home
<IdleOne> can someone please link me exactly what I am supposed to be reading?
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue220
<IdleOne> thank you good sir
<IdleOne> err gentleperson
<rww> hehe
<holstein> im back for a bit if theres more work to do :)
<pleia2> we're just doing reviewing now
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> hi every1
<Silverlion> moin dholbach
<dholbach> hi Silverlion
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, dholbach!
<dholbach> hi JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: how's it going?
<dholbach> good good
<dholbach> how about you?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: tired, I'm on a trip, but everything's going great
<dholbach> awesome :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-05
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> o/
<Silverlion> o/
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Silverlion> hi there
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> doing alpha1 fridge post
<silverlion> evening pleia2
 * silverlion knocks on the table
<pleia2> anything we can help you with, silverlion?
<silverlion> pleia2: that is just a german way to say hi
<silverlion> am sorry if interupted something
<pleia2> not interrupting, just wanted to make sure you didn't need anything :)
<silverlion> pleia2: i could need some assisting in creating ebooks, but that is all ^^ and guess nothing you could help me with, right?
<pleia2> nope, sorry
<silverlion> thought so ^^ but if you like, you could read an article of mine about the work i do ^^ in the current Full Circle Magazine ;)
<pleia2> I've been writing for FCM for a few years (still do), so I read them
<pleia2> currently contributing the Xfce section of the Closing Windows series
<pleia2> and do Ubuntu Women columns when we have material for them
<silverlion> pleia2: i know ;)
<silverlion> i am converting them into the ebooks ;)
<pleia2> I know
<bkerensa> silverlion: you know pleia2 is famous she is in the next issue of Ubuntu User!
<bkerensa> :P
<silverlion> bkerensa: well everyone what he / she deserves
 * silverlion is happy to be a "small" light in the big community ... if you understand
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa is famous, he wrote the feature article in the next issue of Ubuntu User!
<silverlion> and what if i dont want to be famous?
<pleia2> we're just joking around :)
<silverlion> pleia2: got that ;)
<silverlion> pleia2: there are people who want to make me famous
<silverlion> by telling the work I do for FCM is kinda art
<pleia2> I always wanted to be rich anyway, not famous
 * pleia2 suddenly realizing that doing work with open source software was a lousy way to go about this ;)
<silverlion> pleia2: i ONLY use open source ... the only thing i payed for is the bad OS with the W in Front
<silverlion> which i am using now because i am sitting in my corner
<silverlion> not at my desk
<bkerensa> pleia2: I prefer rich over fame but only if its rich enough to have an accountant full time to deal with taxes and pay people :P
<pleia2> bkerensa: haha
<bkerensa> doing the UU article likely made my taxes a bit more complicated this year
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, I hear that
<bkerensa> Well it depends... If they file a 1099-MISC which they are not required to unless its $600 then it could be more complicated
<silverlion> bkerensa: why is that (if i may ask as an European with absolutely no idea of american taxes)
<bkerensa> if not then it will be fine
<bkerensa> silverlion: our tax system is overly complicated
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I moonlit as a technical reviewer one year, made about $1200, caused tax headaches (it was so much easier with just a W2!)
<pleia2> but now my fiance's taxes are so complicated we just send everything for both of us off to an accountant and let him worry about it
<pleia2> (he has a lot of investments and things via Google)
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah so when I get gadgets some companies do their duty and report to the IRS which is not fun because I get hit with paying tax on free tech gadgets
<bkerensa> but some dont
<pleia2> yeah
<bkerensa> it really depends on the value of the item...
 * silverlion would love to come to the States (or even to an UDS) but financials does not approve that :(
<bkerensa> Dell gave me a laptop and never reported it or had me fill out paperwork
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> woo $2000 free laptop..er, $200 $2000 laptop
<bkerensa> funny they hit the UDS dell laptop winners :D
<pleia2> not surprising though
<bkerensa> well yeah those ultrabooks are spendy I think
<pleia2> yeah
<bkerensa> the Dell 14z I got was new and only priced at $689 I think
<pleia2> do you pay taxes in the state it was won?
<pleia2> /given/whatever
<pleia2> because california sales tax, ouch :)
<bkerensa> My understanding is no
<bkerensa> not unless I exceed $13000 in gifts
<pleia2> ah
<bkerensa> then I pay 3% to 25% depending on how far over 13k
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-08
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: with Alpha 1 here I was wondering when we might setup a day to hangout and discuss plans for this cycle?
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> hi
<dholbach> yes, me too
<dholbach> I sent you a mail a while ago
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> >.<
<dholbach> what does that mean?
<bkerensa> my mail has been lately disappearing somewhere
<dholbach> ahhh
<dholbach> ok
<bkerensa> means "frustrated"
<dholbach> well yes, we should :)
<bkerensa> So How does Monday sound?
<dholbach> not bad :)
<bkerensa> ok and around this time?
<dholbach> so my monday would still be your sunday?
<dholbach> just to confirm :)
<bkerensa> Yes
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> sure, why not
<dholbach> I'll pencil it in
<bkerensa> So my Sunday... Your Monday
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> and its 12:13am here
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> so your very very early monday too :)
<bkerensa> heh last cycle I stayed up sometimes till 2-3am and 7am once :P
<bkerensa> ok got it down
<dholbach> thanks :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: just to confirm 0700 UTC (12:00am PST my time) June 11 (June 10 my date)
<dholbach> yep
<bkerensa> kk
 * silverlion waves
<silverlion> hoi MrChrisDruif
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-10
<bkerensa> hmm no dholbach
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: that's what I was thinking about
<pleia2> still need summaries for "In the blogosphere" and "In other news"
<s-lion> pleia2: hey ^^ thought you were playing ;)
<pleia2> hah :) played a lot yesterday, heading out to a LUG meeting in a few
 * s-lion is sitting on a balcony watching formula 1
<JoseeAntonioR> s-lion: are you watching it live?
<s-lion> JoseeAntonioR: i am not in canada ^^ nope ... tv life show
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd love to watch it live
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: flavors meetings?
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-03
<pleia2> akgraner: week option?
<pleia2> it's week only by default (the script hard-codes week into it)
<pleia2> akgraner: let me know when you're around and I can help you out with it
<pleia2> akgraner: oh, they're shutting down brainstorm so we aren't doing those stats anymore (sorry! I'll remove it from the template)
<pleia2> ok, 319 sent to editors :)
<pleia2> Unit193: can you check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue319
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: are we text-linking now?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: text-linking?
<Unit193> Manually? But I'm so lazy!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-05-2 be 404in'
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2:  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue319#Ask_Ubuntu_Top_5_Questions_this_week
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: ah, that's just what the script does, I confirmed it looks ok in the email output
<pleia2> so I left it that way
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I wouldn't make it a policy :) but for this I think it's ok
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks, fixed
<Unit193> Sure, and did a quick once over, seems all links are clickable too.
<Unit193> Didn't pickup the Ars one on bug1? ;)
<pleia2> Unit193: it was really short
<pleia2> actually, I guess that was the gizmodo one, I didn't see the ars one
<Unit193> Mainly kidding, figured you'd rather not go for something titled "Mark Shuttleworth gives up dream of Ubuntu toppling Windows" :P
<pleia2> I am not opposed to negative articles, but we already have a pile of ones about this
<pleia2> :)
<skellat> Burning Circle 149 is up: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/149
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> pleia2, I don't even see week listed anymore
<pleia2> akgraner: week listed where?
<pleia2> anyone available to do some editoral review on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue319 ?
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue319
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-07
<bkerensa> pleia2: can you confirm/deny whether todays applicant contributes to UWN?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: if you mean for membership, if it was approved yes
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: No I mean does he contribute to UWN summaries
<JoseeAntonioR> tiago carrondo? have seen that name before
<JoseeAntonioR> but let's wait for her to reply :)
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> bkerensa: he's one of the summary writers I email each week, he was in the credits for issues 310, 315 and 316
<pleia2> I don't really know him and we don't specifically assign credit per summary (I don't know who writes them), but he has contributed :)
<pleia2> he's been around the community for a while now
<pleia2> the community == ubuntu
<hggdh> akgraner: ping
<bkerensa> excellent
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-08
<pleia2> sent doc off to summary writers
<pleia2> I'll be out most of the weekend (attending a conference) but I'll pop in as I can
 * pleia2 heads out
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-02
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue370
<pleia2> sending off to editors
<Unit193> Hmm, almost lost that in a screen session.  Looks good.
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-04
<pleia2> jose: now that meetingology is in -2, want to get that post out?
<pleia2> I forget the etherpad address :\
<pleia2> jose: oh, another thing, I'm here this weekend, but next weekend is uber travel+conference+chaos, so I'll need you to pretty much handle everything email + release-wise if you can
<jose> pleia2: not a problem :) and I'm handling that post now
<jose> post is up, btw
<pleia2> jose: thanks!
<jose> np :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-01
<pleia2> anyone around to write some summaries? jose? ahoneybun?
<pleia2> thank you anonymous skunk :)
<pleia2> (remember to put your name in the credits!)
<ahoneybun> there are 2 links to different articles but they go over the same thing
<ahoneybun> that dell installation guide
 * pleia2 has a look
<pleia2> ah, the softpedia one is much better, let's reword the other one real quick...
<ahoneybun> yes it has more details
 * pleia2 nods
<ahoneybun> or more juice in it
 * ahoneybun saves his game
<ahoneybun> Softpedia seems to have a few typos
<ahoneybun> they don't proofread well
<pleia2> heh, yeah
<pleia2> they don't respond to corrections either :) typoes or content
<ahoneybun> just want to get the story out their as fast as possible
<pleia2> seems so
<ahoneybun> The company wants the cards to go and find a parking space themselves
<pleia2> O_o
<ahoneybun> 2 left no?
<ahoneybun> *cars lol
<ahoneybun> I see you jose
<jose> pleia2: I am around now in case you need me
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> thanks guys \o/
<ahoneybun> \o/
<pleia2> all done?
<ahoneybun> looks like it
<pleia2> woo
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue419
<Unit193> Yes ma'am!
<pleia2> aaaand sent off to other editors
<Unit193> pleia2: Good to go.
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks!
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Canada?
 * PaulW2U back to an Ubuntu phone themed issue for #420  :)
<pleia2> haha, indeed
<PaulW2U> Editorial review done. Moving on to #420, my 90th issue :)
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> whoa, 218 was my first
<pleia2> sailed right on past my 200th without even noticing!
<pleia2> 220 is when nhandler and I took over after a 5 month newsletter hiatus
<PaulW2U> amazing how time files, looking forward to 17th August - my 100th's release date
<pleia2> :)
<ahoneybun> Unit193: Canada?
<PaulW2U> Issue 218, such a long time ago - and a spelling error - involvment :)
<pleia2> hehe
<MooDoo> howdy all
<pleia2> g'dau MooDoo
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 419 for the week May 25 - 31, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue419
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-03
<Guest57402> pleia2: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Spotted-in-Google-s-Revolutionary-Soli-Radar-Project-for-Hand-Motion-483181.shtml
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun's link added to prep .doc. Can't work out if this or the Tech DriveIn link is the one that we should use...
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U, I tend to just pick whichever one has more details
<jose> pleia2: hey Lyz. I'm clearing spam from the fridge but I'm leaving a couple comments that need moderation. would you mind taking a look, please? Not sure if it crosses the fine line
<pleia2> jose: sure, I'll try to have a look this evening
<jose> awesome, thanks!
<pleia2> and thanks :)
<jose> np - it's been a long time since I did these cleanups
<jose> keyboard shortcuts ftw!
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-04
<jose> pleia2: the top links on fridge redirect to ubuntu-news.org and ubuntu-news.org/about, should I file an RT to get those changed to fridge.u.c and fridge.u.c/about?
<pleia2> jose: yeah, sounds like another odd problem post-upgrade
<pleia2> no response yet on rt 26581
<jose> huh. I'll push.
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-05
<pleia2> jose: ugh, those comments x_x
<pleia2> I'm just going to approve them, whatever
<pleia2> doc sent off to summary writers
<jose> pleia2: yeah. I was reluctant to, but well
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-06
 * ahoneybun will look at the summaries tomorrow
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - just 8 to do
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-07
<pleia2> I've started moving over summaries to the wiki, but we still need planet, canonical and a couple blogosphere summaries written if anyone has some time today :)
<pleia2> just 7 summaries total
<ahoneybun> should change that link
<pleia2> what link?
<ahoneybun> http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2015/06/ubuntu-reduces-pc-troubleshooting-in.html = http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com.es/2014/04/interview-migrating-school-from-windows.html
<pleia2> the blog post is an update to say it's done
<pleia2> the first was just an interview, not complete status
<pleia2> so I wouldn't say they are the same :)
<ahoneybun> k
<pleia2> I can write the summary for that one
<ahoneybun> I could and you take the Xubuntu one :)
<pleia2> did both ;)
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<pleia2> thanks ahoneybun
<pleia2> going back to doing some around-the-house things now
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> looks done to me
<ahoneybun> just some rewritting I would guess and link check
<ahoneybun> pleia2: any advice for doing a Ubuntu Hour?
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-06
<pleia2> jose: still planning on moving everything to the wiki tonight?
<pleia2> I'll do it in the morning if not
<jose> pleia2: sure! working on it :
<jose> )
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> good night
<jose> laters!
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue468
<Unit193> Looks fine to me, pleia2.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> just noticed that not all the articles had summaries, filling in the blanks and doing my final review, then will publish
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-07
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 468 for the week May 30 - June 5, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue468
<sethj> pleia2, Ask Ubuntu is having another moderator election. Nominations only last a week. any way we could get it in the newsletter after the fact?
<pleia2> sethj: unfortunately not, we can't retract the mailing list posts and stuff
<pleia2> why such a short nominations period? :(
<pleia2> people may be on vacation, especially since it's summer-ish!
<sethj> hmm, that's a good point. I dunno, that's just the way they all work..
<sethj> Usually we have them in February..
<sethj> pleia2, no chance we could at least edit the wiki page then?
<pleia2> sethj: please don't, it changes history and unless it's a small typo or something I don't like altering the wiki after we've published
<pleia2> sethj: maybe have an ubuntu member with a blog post to the planet instead?
<pleia2> we can also post something on fridge.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> for fridge you just send an email to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com with the Subject as the title and the body of the email of what we should post
<pleia2> I just got back from a trip so my house has no food, off to remedy that
<sethj> pleia2, yep we have a planet post planned. Thanks for the tip about the fridge! I'll do that. No biggie about the newsletter, I should have been more on top of it.
<sethj> you go get something to eat! :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-11
<pleia2> slow news week
<pleia2> still, sent the doc off to summary writers, maybe more articles will turn up over the weekend
<pleia2> time for dinner with friends, I'll be out tomorrow too
<Unit193> "No news is good news"?
<pleia2> must be the nice weather
<pleia2> no writing, only picnics
<pleia2> have a nice evening :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-06-06
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Ping :D
<guiverc> still want/need me?  (sorry wasn 't watching tsimonq2 )
<jose> guiverc: hey. mind pulling stats for 509, please?
<guiverc> jose,  sorry I don't know how - but then again can learn ... a script isn't it?
<jose> oh, no worries. I can probably teach you how later in the week? :)
<jose> it'd be nice to have someone else who can release.
<guiverc> ok - thanks.
<jose> Unit193: link check please? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue509
<Unit193> Looks a-ok!
<tsimonq2> Unit193: gracias!
<jose> thanks :D
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 509 for the weeks May 22 - June 4, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue509
#ubuntu-news 2017-06-09
<guiverc_t>  /msg nickserv idenify ubugnu77
<guiverc_t> wtf - guess i gottta change it :(
<Unit193> Nah, I'll change it for ya.
<guiverc_t> LOL @ Unit193
<guiverc> LucaszZ send request to welcome Jeremy Bichha to ubu core; hasn't hit fridge|planet yet :(
<guiverc> uwn: betanews.com - blog or news site ??   (didn't find in wiki links..)
<ShaunLew> Hey chaps how are we all ?
<ShaunLew> #electronics
<ShaunLew> ls -la
<ShaunLew> hello anyone doing any sdr projects atm
<guiverc> uwn summary sent included plan:1 (+2 marked no summary; likely drop..), cano:5, pres:1, blog:4+2 (1 drop? & 1 combined thus no summary), audio:1 (+1 spanish in comments)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: So we have a Spanish audio thing?
<guiverc> yeah - added last week, but appears to have been removed; hence comment add/
<tsimonq2> jose: ^
<tsimonq2> guiverc: My Spanish is decent, but not as good as jose's :P
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-04
<krytarik> Wild_Man, Bashing-om: Ok, so this is how I populate the updates section currently - look at the one of the previous issue, get the last item number listed in the respective subsections, and then run something like "security-and-updates/ListSecurity.py 2018 May 004413" and "security-and-updates/ListUpdates.py 2018 May trusty 025933" - if the month has just flipped like this time, you'll of ...
<krytarik> ... course have to pull both months, and can then omit the item number in the command for the new one.
<Wild_Man> Thanks krytarik, when I did it I had to manually compare the updates to the previous weeks letter for each one
<krytarik> Yeah, I added that option to the scripts last week.
<Wild_Man> I automatically update the scripts before I published last week so I have the updated version
<krytarik> That's a good habit indeed. :P
<Wild_Man> That is what I thought because I know you update the scripts often and I am so busy now that I can not keep up with everything on a daily basis
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Noted .
<Wild_Man> krytarik, are you planning to publish early tomorrow?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you want to publish to the forum tomorrow?
<krytarik> Not earlier than last week anyway.
<Wild_Man> I think that was about 2 PM my time
<Wild_Man> I am going to be busy but I will pop in and help publish even if I have to take my laptop with me and use my cell as a hotspot
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Sure .. be nice if you are on hand for any needed guidance . But, I will not be on early . Got to rebuild a circuit breaker box in the AM - got to go to town or materials and supplies .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Afternoon is good for me, around 2:30 or 3:00
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I "should" be free by then :)
<Wild_Man> Make a note to unsticky the old one first so you do not forget then post the new one and click sticky as you post it, if you get an error when you try to post it is because it is to large remove a section of updates then post and immediately edit the post to include the section you removed
<krytarik> Wild_Man: I'm fine with publishing at a time that suits you two best, since the Fridge is basically the only thing I'd have to do myself anymore - but then I'd like to at least be reasonably sure it's getting done then still.
<Wild_Man> krytarik, baring an emergency that I can not for see I will do my part, I try to be reliable
<Wild_Man> krytarik, you and guiver are the only ones that can do the fridge right?
<krytarik> Well, and the old crew, yeah.
<Wild_Man> I may be leaving town tomorrow but it will take all day to get ready so I will stop what I am doing to publish at the time I said and the rest of the days for awhile I will be here mainly late
<krytarik> In the event that I disappear again due to my ISP, it's generally fine though if the Fridge post is done a little later the night when guiverc gets on.
<Wild_Man> okay
<Wild_Man> Is it harder to publish there the reason no one else can do it?
<krytarik> How would I properly judge "harder" when I got lots of experience with WordPress myself already, and I presume you got none? :P
<Wild_Man> I have a blog on wordpress from 2011 but I moved that tutorial to a wiki and have not use it in years
<krytarik> Wasn't that Blogger though?
<Wild_Man> Yeah it is different
<Wild_Man> I was not talking about me necessarily, Bashing-om could be added to do it
<krytarik> Well, and I also meant new generally.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Free software, GSoC and ham radio in Kosovo @ https://danielpocock.com/free-software-ham-radio-gsoc-in-kosovo-2018-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19 "Tara" Beta Released with Cinnamon, MATE, and Xfce Editions @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-tara-beta-released-with-cinnamon-mate-and-xfce-editions-521387.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux 3.2 & 4.1 Reach End of Life, Users Urged to Upgrade to Newer LTS Branches @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-3-2-reached-end-of-life-users-urged-to-upgrade-to-newer-lts-branches-521389.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Releases Linux Kernel 4.17 as Linux 5.0 Is Coming Later This Year @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-releases-linux-kernel-4-17-as-linux-5-0-is-coming-later-this-year-521391.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: My Free Software Activities in May 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/06/04/my-free-software-activities-in-may-2018/
<Wild_Man> Hello krytarik where we at on publishing?
<krytarik> Nothing yet, as you wished. :P
<Wild_Man> Has bashing-om been here today?
<krytarik> Well, not as long as I've been around yet anyway.
<Wild_Man> I am going to start publishing I will leave the forum until the last
<Wild_Man> Do you want to do google+ since I am short on time? if not I will not a big deal
<krytarik> No problem, can do it as usual.
<Wild_Man> Thanks!
<krytarik> Done that and the Fridge before.
<krytarik> Anything more?
<Wild_Man> No, I will do the rest of the publishing and if bashing-om is not here soon I will do the forum
<krytarik> He usually gets on around this time though.
<Wild_Man> I have hours of work before I can leave town, it is going to be  a long day and night
<Wild_Man> That is what I figure
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I am done ecept with the forum I will wait 30 minutes
<krytarik> Ok.
<Wild_Man> all the unsubscribed notifications I received those were done automatically?
<krytarik> Yep.
<krytarik> Because of previous bounces.
<Wild_Man> how often does that happen and why?
<Wild_Man> okay
<Wild_Man> I was going to ask if the bounces I have been receiving needed to be manually removed
<Wild_Man> I thought not
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 530 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/06/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-530/
<Wild_Man> Published to the forum, I need to move on to other things
<krytarik> Ok cool, thanks!
<Wild_Man> Your welcome!
<krytarik> :D
<Wild_Man> Me being this busy should only last a few weeks
<Bashing-om> Trials troubles and tribulations, Here finally .. are we published ?
<Wild_Man> yes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Dang, I missed all the fun . Got that box rebuilt - 3rd time the charm ... and the air condidtioner is throwing a breaker - but not overheating due to bad contacts  :(
<Wild_Man> That is good
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: A 15 amp breaker, recon it is worth the expense to try a 20 amp breaker ?
<Wild_Man> Probably, as long as a 20 amp will not let it burn something up, need to check the rating
<Wild_Man> I am still several hours from being ready to leave town so I will talk to you later Bashing-om
<Bashing-om>  Wild_Man: K.. great all is done .. I was in a sweat :P
<Wild_Man> The wiki may need cleaning up but I do not have time to check
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K; Ya mean the old Gdoc work platform ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, change the links for the current newsletter and archive the last issue on the wiki and the two other things that need done on the wiki after we publish, I do not know if they have been done
<Bashing-om> I Will go through the list -- later .. I am back on the air conditioner .. found a bad soldier joint :)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-05
<Bashing-om> All set to go for issue 531 :) 530 is laid to rest .
<krytarik> Awesome, thanks!
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I was late to the party .. life intrudes ! Looks like all the work and monies are worth the while . AC is pumping !
<krytarik> Good, cause I've got none! :(
<Bashing-om> My daughter's - camper trailor out in sun .. she ( and mamma) was not a happy camper :P
<krytarik> :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 530 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/06/04/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-530/ (by krytarik)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNU Linux-Libre 4.17 Kernel Arrives for Those Seeking 100% Freedom for Their PCs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnu-linux-libre-4-17-kernel-arrives-for-those-seeking-100-freedom-for-their-pcs-521416.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Arch Linux 2018.06.01 Is Now Available for Download, Uses Linux Kernel 4.16.12 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/arch-linux-2018-06-01-is-now-available-for-download-uses-linux-kernel-4-16-12-521417.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.17 Now Available for Linux Lite Users, Here's How to Install It @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-17-now-available-for-linux-lite-users-here-s-how-to-install-it-521419.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Nine Collabora Developers Have Contributed 33 Patches to the Linux 4.17 Kernel @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nine-collabora-developers-have-contributed-33-patches-to-the-linux-4-17-kernel-521420.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: 4MLinux 25.0 Distro Hits Stable with Full Zstd Support, Linux Kernel 4.14.39 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/4mlinux-25-0-distro-hits-stable-with-full-zstd-support-linux-kernel-4-14-39-lts-521421.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Public Money Public Code: a good policy for FSFE and other non-profits? @ https://danielpocock.com/pmpc-for-fsfe-itself
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 3 macOS Mojave Features Already Available on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131947 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 3 macOS Mojave Features Already Available on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132080 (by Joey Sneddon)
<tsimonq2> krytarik: W: Duplicate prevention is unavailable.
<oerheks_> just noticed, the rss is funny
<Unit193> Note the URLs, they're different.
<oerheks_> 2 x wrong, i asume ther are editting
<tsimonq2> Indeed, but it is a bit irregular.
<krytarik> And the second seems dead already too.  Not our fault they can't do blog.
<Unit193> s/blog/RSS/
<krytarik> No, I did mean blog.
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marcin Juszkiewicz: From a diary of AArch64 porter — parallel builds @ https://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2018/06/06/from-a-diary-of-aarch64-porter-parallel-builds/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism's Librem 5 Privacy, Security-Focused Linux Phone Arrives in January 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-s-librem-5-privacy-security-focused-linux-phone-arrives-in-january-2019-521437.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 3 macOS Mojave Features You Can Get on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132107 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: darktable 2.4.4 Adds 50% Zoom Option in Darkroom Mode, Better Sony a6500 Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/darktable-2-4-4-adds-50-zoom-option-in-darkroom-mode-better-sony-a6500-support-521438.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Budgie Remix 16.04 Operating System Will Reach End of Life in August 2018 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-budgie-remix-16-04-operating-system-will-reach-end-of-life-in-august-2018-521439.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Nvidia 390.67 Graphics Driver Released for Linux, FreeBSD, and Solaris Gamers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-390-67-graphics-driver-released-for-linux-freebsd-and-solaris-gamers-521440.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Manage Nitrokey Encryption USB Keys in Ubuntu, Other Linux Distros @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-manage-nitrokey-encryption-usb-keys-in-ubuntu-other-linux-distros-521445.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Announces Ubuntu for Amazon’s Elastic Container Service for Kubernetes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-announces-ubuntu-for-amazon-s-elastic-container-service-for-kubernetes-521446.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Side View is the Firefox Feature I’ve Been Waiting For @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132112 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: A Total War Saga: Thrones of Britannia Video Game Is Now Available for Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/a-total-war-saga-thrones-of-britannia-video-game-is-now-available-for-linux-521455.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Alan Pope: KDE Slimbook 2 Review @ http://popey.com/blog/posts/kde-slimbook-2-review.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E14 – The Fourteenth Goldfish - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/06/07/s11e14-the-fourteenth-goldfish/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Release Roundup: Curlew, Cantata & Google Chrome @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131631 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-08
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: New Flatpak Linux App Sandboxing Release Makes Installations and Updates Faster @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/new-flatpak-linux-app-sandboxing-release-makes-installations-and-updates-faster-521473.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<krytarik> So from the 5 meetings in the Fridge calendar for yesterday, not a single one seems to have taken place. :P
<Wild_Man> krytarik, has the email been sent if not I will send it
<krytarik> Of course not yet! :)
<Wild_Man> I did not figure it was sent but I did not want to send it twice
<Wild_Man> I have been very busy by the time I get here at night the links have been added for the day so I have not been of much use
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Use GNOME Shell’s Secret Screen Recorder @ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=129066 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> Sent
<krytarik> Thanks.
<Wild_Man> Your welcome!
<krytarik> :)
<krytarik> And yes, Bashing-om took the same approach there it would seem. :P
<Wild_Man> Oh
<Wild_Man> I am busy before sunrise till bed time, I am not use to that
<Bashing-om> Just do not want that we are in a bind come Sunday :P
<Wild_Man> I must add I do not like it
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I understand, my weekend is going to be just like my week
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I am in a fortunate situation .. If I do not like it ..... I do not do it :)
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Too bad we are at issue 531 already though, not 529. :P
<krytarik> But at least the formatting is right this time finally. >_>
<Wild_Man> Man I forgot to change it, at the last minute I remembered to copy it to gedit, I am doing so much that I slip a little
<Wild_Man> I will publish Monday as I usually do if but I will be here late so it may be all done before I get to it
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GitHub’s New CEO Did a Reddit AMA, This is What he Said @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132159 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We will manage .. long as we getter-done by monday eve :)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-09
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, if you publish to the forum before I get on and you have any issues that you can not fix I will when I get here
<Wild_Man> It is easy though
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Think you have given my eough hints I will struggle through :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: GitHub: ^^ putting a bit of salve on the wound . We want to run it as seperate from the ' THE Verge " article ?
<krytarik> You mean feature more than one post on it?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Well, not sure how to handle ut .. maybe as a added note to see a different perspective of that " trust and respect " issue .
<krytarik> Do you have another article on that in mind already?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: It is done .. maybe a bit of polishing yet .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Coming Soon: Wacom Firmware Updates on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132095 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Looked again for additional material .. nothing new to add for UWN. Looks to be a very skimpy issue this week :(
<krytarik> Yes, summer time I guess.. :P
<Bashing-om> everybody - but us - has gone swimming .. or maybe it is the ice-cream ?
<krytarik> How about both? :D
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-10
<kereltis> hi guys
<Bashing-om> kereltis: Hello. what brings you into our neck of the woods ?
<kereltis> A friend directed me here, wondering if you need a hand with anything?
<Bashing-om> kereltis: We sure do .. caught up for the time being with the newsletter . Is a bit of a hassle to get ya access to editing . You in for it ?
<kereltis> Sure
<kereltis> It's good to see it back
<Bashing-om> kereltis: Great, here is how it works: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join . Have a read and we discuss .
<kereltis> Looks good, straight forward
<kereltis> So editors check spelling, grammer and make sure links work corectly and make sure there is no questionable content in them?
<Bashing-om> kereltis: Yepper .. and do a bit of polishing on what the summary writers do . My writting skills reek - as hard as I try , I have gotten used to the editor telling me to redo it !
<kereltis> Cool, sounds good
<Bashing-om> kereltis: Our product for this week: https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk . That has been turned into : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue531#preview . The wiki is what we will publish Monday .
<kereltis> Plenty of news this week. So is there just three of you working on it?
<Bashing-om> kereltis: 4 of us presently working under the watchful eyes of the UWN forebears . and no! was not much to report this week :(
<kereltis> I know Chris from G+, good guy, loves trains
<Bashing-om> kereltis: Yup, thanks to Chris' guidance to get me started .
<Bashing-om> kereltis: The load can get heavy and the pressure to complete on-time can be great . What is your area of expertise that you can contribute to the effort ?
<kereltis> I can edit a bit, find news (I have an Ubuntu News flipboard that I run), promotions/marketing
<Bashing-om> kereltis: Outstanding - As i say we can use all the help we can get .. It all starts with what we can scour up to write up .
<kereltis> I can start with that so
<Bashing-om> Next then is to get you editing tights . we need for krytarik or pleia2 to take notce here and move this along .
<Bashing-om> tights/rights*
<pleia2> kereltis: about to step out, but do you have a google account I can add to this doc?
<Bashing-om> pleia2: never sleeps :P
<pleia2> :)
<kereltis> yep, dean.che@gmail.com thanks :)
<pleia2> done, should be able to refresh and edit that doc now
<wxl> you might not care but is a publicly logged channel, i.e. it might not be the place you want to leave your email.....
<kereltis> That email is out there anyway
<pleia2> people still care about that sort of thing? ;)
<wxl> considering the ever-increasing intelligence of spammers, yes
<pleia2> I work on open source, my email is everywhere /o\
 * pleia2 steps out for a bit
<Bashing-om> kereltis: ^^ what results now fron your browser: https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit . Can you sign in - and not make any changes without authorization? . As we are set to go !
<Bashing-om> from*
<kereltis> I have editing rights, what does a "delete" button mean? Just joking! I won't touch it until the next one or I'm asked. :)
<Bashing-om> kereltis: Yup ! Seen ya log in. Come Monday we go back to it hot and heavy. get the publushing done and clean up old issue531 and get the templates ready for 532 .
<kereltis> Cool, I'll be looking out for news
<Bashing-om> kereltis: Right . come monday after the old issue is cleaned up we start adding the nes to gdoc. Our editing guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies .
<Bashing-om> nes/news*
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Use Emoji on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131981 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 34 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-34/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Wine 4.0 Backported to Linux Mint 19, Here’s How to Install It @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143373 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - Target time to publish 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN581 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue581 - Pending is the re-directs. I have a tech on the way to check my lines- I will do the re-diects when the tech is done.
<Wild_Man> Just starting publishing
<Wild_Man> guiverc, you want me to do the fridge or do you want to and I will do the social media?
<guiverc> sorry Wild_Man, I often turn machine on as I go to feed birds..  i've done nothing, just sat down here
<Wild_Man> guiverc, you didn't just post to facebook?
<guiverc> not me; only just opened browser (first time today)
<Wild_Man> I do not know what I saw that showed it was posted a few minutes ago but it was not
<guiverc> what would you like me to do Wild_Man ?
<Wild_Man> Do you want to do the fridge and I will do Social Media?
<Wild_Man> Does not matter
<guiverc> :)
<Wild_Man> I just want to make sure we both do not do the same thing
<Wild_Man> guiverc, ^^^
<guiverc> ack.
<guiverc> sorry, I logged into fridge & started when I saw your instruction.
<Wild_Man> Okay, I will do social media guiverc
<guiverc> I have a link fail on updates&security; my replacing the link didn't help.  no idea why but i'm happy to ignore
<Wild_Man> guiverc, is it okay to ignore the link?
<guiverc> not ideal, the bad link just opens to top of page meaning they'll have to scroll down.. that's all
<guiverc> :)  got it working
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-581/
<Wild_Man> That's good, Thanks guiverc
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter 581 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-581/
<Bashing-om> OK, Back up .. after a change in my drop to a RG11 cable. What is our status for publishing ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, we are done
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: And the re-directs also done ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, No
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K - I do the re-directs.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Thanks!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Redirects done - guiverc --  Clear now to wipe Gdoc and set up for UWN582 ?
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om I see no reason not to clear gdoc
<guiverc> yep clear clear gdoc
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man Clearing :D
<Bashing-om> Aannnd we do UWN582 :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter 581 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-581/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.0 Reaches End of Life, Users Urged to Upgrade to Linux Kernel 5.1 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-0-reaches-end-of-life-users-urged-to-upgrade-to-linux-kernel-5-1-526292.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Tetris Turns 35, So Here’s How to Play Tetris in the Terminal @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143263 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.3 Enters Beta Testing, Drops Support for 32-Bit Linux Distros @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-3-enters-beta-testing-drops-support-for-32-bit-linux-distros-526294.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: LibreOffice 6.3 Drops Support for 32-bit Linux Distros @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143442 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Debug ACPI Tables with Firmware Test Suite (FWTS) @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/04/debug-acpi-tables-with-firmware-test-suite-fwts/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76 Unveils Refreshed Gazelle Linux Laptop with Nvidia GTX 16-Series GPUs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-unveils-refreshed-gazelle-linux-laptop-with-nvidia-gtx-16-series-gpus-526295.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KDE Applications Website @ https://jriddell.org/2019/06/05/kde-applications-website/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Google Chrome 75 Released with Minor Improvements & Security Fixes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143492 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Linux Kernel Security Updates for All Supported Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-linux-kernel-security-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-526308.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: UK Open Source Awards 2019 Shortlists @ https://jriddell.org/2019/06/05/uk-open-source-awards-2019-shortlists/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Zorin OS 15 Released, Based on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143274 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Zorin OS 15 Linux Distro Officially Released, Based on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/zorin-os-15-linux-distro-officially-released-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-526309.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Current Noodling @ http://coyote.works//posts/CurrentNoodling/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Need to set up servers in remote locations? @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/06/need-to-set-up-servers-in-remote-locations/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Snapcraft confinement & Interfaces @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/06/snapcraft-confinement-interfaces/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E09 – Great Giana Sisters @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/06/06/s12e09-great-giana-sisters/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastien Bacher: Ubuntu keeping up with GNOME stable updates @ https://blogs.gnome.org/seb128/2019/06/06/ubuntu-keeping-up-with-gnome-stable-updates/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Okay Dash to Panel, That Does Look Really Slick… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143532 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Why Ubuntu MATE 19.10 Is Ditching VLC for GNOME MPV @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143559 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Google Stadia Pricing Revealed (And It’s a Bit Confusing Tbh) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143554 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Hajime MIZUNO: Open Source "Small" Conference 2011 Aizu @ https://mizuno-as.hatenadiary.org/entry/20110929/1317239254
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Hajime MIZUNO: Original USB flash drive for Ubunchu? @ https://mizuno-as.hatenadiary.org/entry/20110928/1317201307
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Kdenlive Scores Another Big Bug Fix Update @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143597 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Updates for June 2019 @ https://ubuntustudio.org/2019/06/updates-for-june-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Small Robot Company sows the seeds for autonomous and more profitable farming @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/07/small-robot-company-sows-the-seeds-for-autonomous-and-more-profitable-farming/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Sinonym @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/sinonym
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-08
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Easily Install Snap Apps on elementary OS with ‘Snaptastic’ @ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=129293 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> it didn't even think about uwn yesterday, i'll aim to do summaries later today  (6-8 hours from now)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Only one summary left .. and awaiting opinions on it :)
<guiverc> I'll be mostly proof-reading then.. (and giving an opinion)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Much needed :P
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-09
<guiverc> my read thru is complete  (yeah I realize bashing-om isn't here..)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: VLC 3.0.7 Released with Improved MP4 Support, 42 Security Fixes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143635 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> WIKI582 up for acceptance and or edits. A lot to compare to that of Gdoc. We have a ways to go yet.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/05/28/%23ubuntu-news.html#t04:44 - since you are here currently.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Looking :)
<krytarik> And since nobody responded to it, I've already reverted the formatting of the New Members and Devs header in the Google Doc to how it was previously, so that hopefully next time it's used anybody will notice and ask.
<Bashing-om> Looking for the issue where the "table of contents" was corrupted that prompted that change, I am fine with the table as you presently have it.
<Bashing-om> I have chores to go finish up .. be back here in a spell.
<krytarik> Well, I'm guessing that trying to insert another subheader while the New Members and Devs one is already at the 3rd level, might have been the issue - in that case it'd be just "====", but this doesn't format the header very well..
<Bashing-om> Back - and attention to proposed WIKI edits :)
<Bashing-om> System crash :( .. back :D
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-01
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am traveling tomorrow all day and will not be back home for a few days so I am not going to be around for publishing
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ack - leaves guiverc to take up that slack :P
<guiverc> Bashing-om, finished read thru; two comments made (both very minor in gdoc; planet press)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: looking and a'fix'n :P
<guiverc> fix'n maybe wrong word...  to see if you agree, are both petty & just comments
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We are not done untill all are happy - it's our reputations at stake when we publish.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite 5.0 “Emerald” Is Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-5-0-emerald-is-now-available-for-download-530133.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux on Phones Gaining Ground as postmarketOS Keeps Evolving @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-on-phones-gaining-ground-as-postmarketos-keeps-evolving-530135.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Open source software for open infrastructure @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/open-source-software-for-open-infrastructure
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: What’s the deal with edge computing? @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/whats-the-deal-with-edge-computing
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux 5.7 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=179529 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite 5.0 “Emerald”: Everything You Need to Know @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-5-0-emerald-everything-you-need-to-know-530138.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E10 – Hospital on Wednesdays @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/06/01/s13e10-hospital-on-wednesdays/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Foliate Makes Finding Free eBooks Easier, Adds Support for Comics @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=179825 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities for 2020-05 @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/06/01/free-software-activities-for-2020-05/
<Bashing-om> UWN: Check channel log - no further edits known. Pulling "WIP", time to push 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: news@lists is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - no issues seen, Doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-dirests done - 633 is on the streets and I am off to cut grass - back in a spell or so.
<guiverc> fridge: i approved a comment (just so I could reply with support paste)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, okay to push #633 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - no issues seen :)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-633/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge: spot check - checks good. Looks good to me; you do good work :D
<guiverc> tweeted
<guiverc> fb done too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear now to wipe Gdoc ? All done with the old issue ?
<guiverc> yep!
<Bashing-om> doing so ^ :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 634.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 633 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-633/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: ZFS focus on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS: ZSys commands for state management @ https://didrocks.fr/2020/06/02/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20.04-lts-zsys-commands-for-state-management/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Keeps Growing and Growing and Growing @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-keeps-growing-and-growing-and-growing-530144.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Linux Overtakes Windows XP, Only Sky Is the Limit Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-linux-overtakes-windows-xp-only-sky-is-the-limit-now-530149.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: MicroK8s now native on Windows and macOS @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/microk8s-installers-windows-and-macos
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Marketshare Increased Again Last Month (And Do Did Ubuntu’s) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=179921 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Why Linux Adoption Skyrocketed in 2020 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/why-linux-adoption-skyrocketed-in-2020-530152.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 77 Released with Minor Changes (Don’t Get Excited, Kids) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=179943 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Lenovo Will Sell More ThinkPads Pre-loaded With Ubuntu This Summer @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=179977 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 633 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-633/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux email client Geary is getting a responsive (phone-friendly) UI @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=180032 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Major Linux Event to Take Place Online Due to Obvious Reasons @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/major-linux-event-to-take-place-online-due-to-obvious-reasons-530153.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 78 to Launch with Major Changes for Linux and macOS Users @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-78-to-launch-with-major-changes-for-linux-and-macos-users-530154.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Another German City Wants to Replace Microsoft with Open Source Software @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/another-german-city-wants-to-replace-microsoft-with-open-source-software-530156.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Lenovo to Preload Ubuntu, Red Hat on More PCs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/lenovo-to-preload-ubuntu-red-hat-on-more-laptops-530157.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ardour 6.0 Information @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/06/ardour-6-0-information/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Oliver Grawert: Your own in-house snap factory @ https://ograblog.wordpress.com/2020/06/03/your-own-in-house-snap-factory/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Creating cross-platform applications with .NET on Ubuntu on WSL @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/creating-cross-platform-applications-with-net-on-ubuntu-on-wsl
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-04
<guiverc> krytarik, I got PM on UF from Bashing-om earlier today; "computer hard down. no backup.. no ETA as to when I can return on-line.. Might be good to advise Kryten of my situation"
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: These Are the New Features in elementary OS 5.1.5 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/these-are-the-new-features-in-elementary-os-5-1-5-530162.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Building a cross-framework UI with single-spa in MAAS 2.8 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/building-a-cross-framework-ui-with-single-spa-in-maas-2-8
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 77.0.1 Now Available on Linux, Windows, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-77-0-1-now-available-on-linux-windows-and-mac-530165.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: MX Linux 19.2 Is Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mx-linux-19-2-is-now-available-for-download-530166.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: ZFS focus on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS: ZSys state collection @ https://didrocks.fr/2020/06/04/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20.04-lts-zsys-state-collection/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Corey Bryant: OpenStack Ussuri for Ubuntu 20.04 and 18.04 LTS @ https://wrestlingpenguins.wordpress.com/2020/06/04/openstack-ussuri-for-ubuntu-20-04-and-18-04-lts/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E11 – Inside out clothes @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/06/04/s13e11-inside-out-clothes/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: I’m not outside @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/06/04/i-m-not-outside/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: NexDock Can Turn Your Android Phone or Raspberry Pi into a Touchscreen Laptop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=180136 (by Joey Sneddon)
<krytarik> guiverc: Oh wow, that sounds bad! :3  And thanks for relaying!
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-05
<Bashing-om> \o/ Back up :D
<krytarik> Ohooh! \o/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Thought this ole box had bit the dust this time - tech-in-a-can to the rescue - video card contacts :D
<krytarik> Haha, yep definitely the lesser evil yet! >_<
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Thought the worst when not even a bios boot screen came up :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The State of Robotics – May 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-state-of-robotics-may-2020
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: OSM#9 Hackfest: the highlights @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/osm9-hackfest-the-highlights
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Fabrica – Your self-hosted snap factory @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/fabrica-your-self-hosted-snap-factory
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Install WSL 2 on Windows 10 May 2020 Update @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=180071 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 77 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-77/
